# Happy Birthday! It's November, Nov 05 mamas and kids!



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Can you believe we're in the childhood years!

I have a three year old today! We're making some vegan cupcakes and having a couple of friends and neighbours over to celebrate this afternoon, then a big spaghetti dinner with some other friends.







:

And Neela slept until six this morning. AND learned how to "make her own breakfast" which we practiced this morning, and she'll try "without waking mum & dad" tomorrow. We'll see...

October thread is here


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Neela! And, happy becoming a mama day, Mel!

I cannot really accept that we're in the childhood thread! already? can i press the slow motion button, please?

last night, ez was falling asleep in my arms. as i often say, i said, "thank you for making me a mama." and she replied in a sleep voice, "thank you for making me an eza." i cried. "oh, your welcome sweet babe." DH just looked at me with a huge smile. later he said that is one of the most precious things he's heard her say.

she'll be 3 in 5 short days. 3 whole years. all i can say is wow.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Mel, you need to update your sig!









Just subbing for now, not much to say, brain fuzzy.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

You know what, I am totally seeing and feeling the childhood years, despite my heartstrings' protestations. My big little boy has a barrel chest, meaty limbs, and a strange, not-quite-toddler-anymore structure to his face. I saw his profile yesterday and was struck--struck--by how much his nose is looking like MY nose, not a little button baby nose. The list of daily activities that he can do for himself is far longer than the one that he still asks for assistance with. He doesn't look back when he runs off on the playground, not even whilst climbing the big stuff. He even holds my hand at night in bed instead of snuggling close or asking for me to put my arm around him.







The beauty and nostalgia are often too much.

Nonetheless, here we are, mamas, ready or not.









Lydia, I am sending loving and healing thoughts to you and your family.

Today is All Souls Day. I've set up an altar with family photos of those passed away, most of whom I've never met, all of whom are strangers to Woody. I put up a picture of Joshua and I when we were all of 24 and first married, too, as that seems like a version of me that here on the edge of having two children is also gone or passed. Did I tell y'all that my grandmother passed away about a month ago? I have really wanted to ask for a picture of her in her WWII nursing uniform, but the family dynamics, as I guess is not atypical, are a little dicey at the moment, so I'm going to wait a few more weeks.

Our celebrations, both spiritual and secular, were subdued last night. A friend who brews her own seasonal beers and wines had given us some cranberry brew, which Joshua and I split, and we used the last of the farmers market's tomatoes to make a scratch marinara with zucchini. Other than that, we set up our altar and lit the beeswax candles; carved and set out our jack-o-lantern; and waited for the trick-or-treaters. Did many of y'all go out? We dressed up, but stayed home. Woody so does not get the moderation bit with candy yet.

Helen, it was nice to read about how your family celebrates Halloween.

Gunter, I totally hear you about the meat and dog food. We've been supplementing meals with big soup bones from the local grass-fed, antibiotic-free ranchers up the way in Georgia, and I do think it's showing up in my one dog's joint health, but it's hard to go up there and see those cows and then stop in the shop on the way out and buy their bones. For other real-food protein, we stick with eggs, which I guess to some vegetarians isn't much different, but still. And I am so glad Sherpa's doing so much better.

And HAPPY, HAPPY 3rd Birthday, Neela!!!!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy birthday, Neela (and happy birthingday, Mel)!

Gunter, that is so sweet what Ezra said







:

We have had an altar before with pictures of loved ones who are no longer with us too HoneyTree, and it is a good feeling - at times it has helped me feel that they really are *there*. And if it were me, I'd totally ask for a picture of grandma in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We're here! Skye is still my baby, though, she told me so today









Have a very happy birthday, Neela, and happy birthing day, Mel







I can't believe that it's three years ago.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Neela! I always remember her being born, as it seemed to me that she was the first "real" November baby. As in, Mel was the first core member of us to kick off our month of birthing. (I am excluding any earlier losses and preemies, I'm mostly referring here to expected outcomes.) In addition to the fact that our babies have turned three, this also makes it almost four years that some of us have been together as online friends!!!! I am pretty sure that we've "known" each other for about that long, Mel, as I started TTC in November 2004 and we were on the TTC forums together and both landed up pregnant in the same month!

So happy November-versary to us, too, everybody!!







I know some folks found us later after the babies were long-earthside (barcelona, kaspirant) but have become such integral members of this little online coterie that it feels like you've been here all along, so of course I'm meaning this to include you as well!

Ella's birthday is next Saturday. Now having survived Diwali and Halloween, I have to get ready for her party! I am still a bit sick, with some seriously scary day-glo snot and bronchial stuff. (sorry TMI). Although I felt better yesterday, I am apparently in a bit of a pattern of feel better-overexert myself-feel worse-repeat. Thursday we did our pumpkin carving. Then Halloween was pretty fun actually--Ella got all dressed up for their preschool halloween party, and they had a little parade in the gym. Then I took her to Daddy's work to visit and so the coworkers could see her in her costume (which we did last year, so it's sort of a nascent tradition.) We went to lunch with DH, went home, she napped and I relaxed and watched a few episodes of "How Clean is your house?" which was the first time I've seen it--I got it on DVD from netflix and OMG, it was seriously both revolting, hilarious, and inspiring. If I'd felt better I would have gone and scrubbed my house top to bottom after seeing some of those people's houses! Then Ella woke up, DH arrived home from work and the store (he stopped to get candy to hand out) and we got all reathe weather was perfect for trick or treating and there were a good number of kids and parents outside and there are a lot of older folks on our block/neighborhood who really seem to enjoy seeing the kids, so it's really nice. We also met some new folks among our neighbors, and then went to a halloween party thrown by some other neighbors (the ones with 4 kids who homeschool.)


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

So here's the picture of our family Halloween costumes. Woody is wearing the skeleton-that-will-be-passed-down-because-it-took-so-long-to-paint costume. Mine and Joshua's are rather more spontaneous. Though I must say, I am TOTALLY wearing all or mostly black more often. I must have had four people ask me if I'd lost 10 lbs. Hello!! I'm 7 months pregnant!!! And a woman at the store didn't even notice I was pregnant until talking to me for five minutes. Black is wicked flattering, and I can't believe I didn't take advantage of that before!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

: happiest 3rd birthday neela! and mel too! i remember how small she was that day you came over in east van..and now..


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay, I am very excited so I just have to share . . . I just bought a kitchen aid stand mixer!!!







:







:

I'm feeling guilty about spending the $ when we're trying to pay off debt, but OTOH, I make so much from scratch using my hand mixer--pizza dough, bread, muffins, etc. I use my hand mixer a lot but have to stand there stirring with the darn thing, and I while I've really been coveting a stand mixer for the past few years I just couldn't justify buying a new mixer when I have a perfectly good one that works. Then last night I was making dinner (butternut squash enchiladas) and was trying to whip up the squash and mix in some cream cheese and the beater fell out. I put it back. It fell out again. I put it back again in the other spot--it kept falling out, and I realized that somehow the housing is just shot. I started freaking out a bit because I have sooooo much cooking and baking to do in the coming weeks--we've cut down on eating out to once a week and I'm making everything at home. Then I am making everything from scratch for Ella's birthday this coming Saturday. It's a tea party, so I'm making mini cupcakes and frosting, mini quiches, mini tartlets, breads, tea sandwiches, etc. Then my entire family (parents, sister, BIL, niece, nephew, and my parents' dog) are coming for Thanksgiving later this month and I'm cooking the whole Thanksgiving dinner. DH and I talked about it a little bit and then abandoned further attempts at dinner prep, threw on our shoes and Ella's shoes, and ran out to linens n things (which is about two blocks away btw) and bought the mixer. I do know that there was life before small kitchen appliances and people did actually cook and bake things without them, but I also know that if I have to spend lots of time and make a lot of mess with stirring and kneading, I tend to blow it off. I guess I'd rather spend the money on a good appliance to cook real good food myself, rather than spend money eating out or on processed/prepared food products. So that's how I'm justifying it!

Anyway, I loooove it!! As soon as we got home and got it out of the box and washed the bowl and beaters, I finished making the enchilada filling in it, then since I was in the groove while the enchiladas were baking I made a batch of pizza dough. Then while the pizza dough was rising I figured that as long as the bowl and the dough hook had yeast-dough stuff on them, I'd just go ahead and make a loaf of bread.







So I'm in hard-core cooking mode now! Also rather than leave leftovers of the enchilada filling, tortillas, and sauce, I just went ahead and rolled the rest of them up and put them in a casserole and froze it, so now we have a meal that can be popped in the fridge on short notice on nights when we would otherwise eat out just because I don't have time to cook. I also made two pizza crusts and froze them, and now I have another two meals set up that can be made fast--I can just add sauce and cheese and a few toppings and have pizza quick. I would have frozen with the sauce and cheese but I sort of ran out of steam--I'm still actually sick.

Today we're cleaning the house, doing the yard, and I'm going to attempt to get the cupcakes started and get a bunch of prep-cooking for the week done. I made my meal plan yesterday and I went shopping last night/today to get what we need. Yay!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sniff. I'm totally one-upped, once again- I was going to get all excited about our new computer, but a kitchen-aid is way cooler







: It's on my Xmas list.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

teresa, susannah and helen~ i like hearing about what you do to honor your loved ones who have passed. i never thought to do that but want to now. such a great idea. we don't have a lot of family members who have passed but i would like the girls to know about my great grandfather. buxton was born on his birthday, like i hoped even! he and his wife raised my mom and we lived with him when i was born b/c she was a single mom. so, he was a huge part of my life. His wife died before i was born.

teresa- love the costumes. you are gorgeous, btw. i think i have told you i think that. just wanted to remind you. we celebrated diwali in india once! then, we celebrated it here in NC a few years ago. this year, we just went to an indian restaurant a few days before it started and talked about it all. we missed out on any real celebration. but it does have me longing for a trip to india, again. oh, be still you biting travel bug!

kavita~ you are totally going to save money with that mixer! smart thinkin, mama!














ella's party sounds so fun! are there going to be garden party hats involved?

ez will be three on thursday! we're going to the zoo on saturday for ezra's birthday. we e-vited all her friends. my BFF is making her a copperhead cake, per ez's request. she's been talking about this cake for months! on friday, she wants to go see Madagascar 2 at the theater with two families. she actually said the names of everyone in the two families that she wanted to go with her. i was surprised that she chose only those two but am trying to honor her request. it's hard not to invite her other friends for me. why is that? they will all be at the zoo hopefully!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
...we've cut down on eating out to once a week and I'm making everything at home. Then I am making everything from scratch for Ella's birthday this coming Saturday. It's a tea party, so I'm making mini cupcakes and frosting, mini quiches, mini tartlets, breads, tea sandwiches, etc. Then my entire family (parents, sister, BIL, niece, nephew, and my parents' dog) are coming for Thanksgiving later this month and I'm cooking the whole Thanksgiving dinner.

Good Lord, mama! Say no more! 'Twas a right smart purchase. And I can't believe how many dishes you busted out on its first night in a new home! The freezer meal is a good idea. I never think of these things while I already have the appliances out and dirty... So let me ask you, when you freeze your pizza dough, do you freeze it already rolled out? Otherwise how do you thaw it quick when you need it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
teresa- love the costumes. you are gorgeous, btw. i think i have told you i think that. just wanted to remind you.












































: You're the best, G.







: Thank you.

And a zoo party sounds way fun. You have GOT to post pictures of that copperhead cake. I am beyond tickled at your funny girl, and also totally intrigued by this idea.

Helen, a new computer!! Yay!!! Mine is horribly on the fritz. Every five minutes I get a pop-up telling me that I'm critically low on space. I can't even open more than one picture at a time! And there's not enough space to run the disk clean-up







. I'm sure it's an easy enough fix/upgrade, but I just haven't been able to pull the plug and get it in the shop yet.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
The freezer meal is a good idea. I never think of these things while I already have the appliances out and dirty... So let me ask you, when you freeze your pizza dough, do you freeze it already rolled out? Otherwise how do you thaw it quick when you need it?

The freezer enchiladas is a change from my previous MO, in which I would have shoved all the things into the fridge until they spoiled and then dumped them out. I'm trying to just get real about how many leftovers we'll really eat--we get bored eating the same thing over and over again, so it's a lot better to freeze things than just leave them in the fridge to turn into science projects.

As far as the pizza dough, I patted it down into the pizza pans, let them rise a bit longer rolled out, and then covered the whole thing with press and seal wrap and put the pans in the freezer. That's how I did it last time, and I just took the dough out to thaw and then added the sauce/cheese/toppings then. But the toppings could also go on before freezing, then you'd have you own homemade frozen pizza ready to just throw in the oven.

Helen, a new computer is very awesome!! So be excited! But if you get the Kitchen Aid for xmas you'll enjoy it I think!

Gunter, I think we're sticking with straight birthday hats. Ella is very into the birthday hat concept these days, so I'm going to have to go buy some. But the fancy hats are a good idea! Especially here--since big foofy hats are a Kentucky Derby tradition there is no shortage of them in closets or consignment stores!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

If you part-bake your pizza bases then freeze them, you can have dinner in the offspring in 15 minutes flat. We do homemade pizza thin and skinny though (the only thing around here that is.)
I did actually have my mums old Kenwood Chef, but the motor died in the same week as the bowl broke







I'm still regretting it now.
The puter is yummy. We splurged slightly (and even defrosted the credit card for it) but it's so nice. I'm going to need something for studying, and the kids use computers for homework, so it was a luxury but not ridiculously so.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Um... how did I miss the entire October thread?









I'm still trying to catch up on reading it!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

should we talk birthday parties?

on thursday, we're having friends to the same park we were at last year for her birthday. we'll have a copperhead cake this year! the park is a mile from our house and we go there all the time so it will be pretty low key.

friday, madagascar 2 comes out at IMAX so she wants to see that with a few friends and dad.

saturday, we are going to the zoo with some friends. (mil will be there which i am kinda dreading. she did send a big apology e-mail this week, at least.)

wow- does that seem like over-stimulation?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, it sounds busy







We watched Madagascar this morning, actually. I hope things go well with your MIL.

We're decorating the house properly for birthday week. On the night of the 23rd November, we're getting banners up, balloons (maybe) the works. They're staying up through Alex's birthday and on to Skye's. On her b'day, we have dramababes in the morning, I'm going to take her out for lunch and then some of her friends are coming round for a tea party in the afternoon. I'm going to do 'decorate your own fairy wings" as a craft activity (her friends are big on crafts) which will also serve instead of a goody bag- I'm looking at butterfly wings for the boys, I think, or maybe hats? Suggestions all gratefully received- as well as telling me what you'd give a 1yo boy as a goody bag for coming to a fairy-themed party. Would a felted ball be too cheap? Then tea, I'm doing cocktails and creamcakes for the mummies and finger sandwiches, cake and crisps for the littlies, and then send them home. Maybe some party games, I haven't decided yet.

Oh, I forgot. We're leaving the decorations up and going straight into Xmas tree season. I'm stretching a string of fairy lights over a frame and covering it all in muslin, stuff like that, as well, which will be for Xmas as well.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Hi All!

It's been a crazy-intense week or so here, and things keep on staying intense, but not in a bad way. Just intense. Today, I became an aunt!







: The intense/scary part is that she came quite early, at 33 weeks...so, it has been a bit tense the past 24 hours. Thankfully, everyone is healthy. She is in the NICU, but is breathing on her own. Now, we pray that she stays healthy and strong, and I am optimistic that she will. I wish I could be with my family during this time, but we can't afford to fly out there. We'll be joining them for Christmas, though, so that will be a joyful occasion. Anyway, just wanted to share with you all. And Finley has his first cousin, too!








Her name is Virginia, and they are calling her Ginny. So sweet.

We are all recovering from a week of a visit from the MIL and a week of everyone but me having a really bad stomach flu. And DH and I are both doing a lot of healing, spiritual work, which is great, but intense. Basically I am just really grateful (and really emotional) these days.

I had another intense weekend of yoga this past weekend, loved it, and am also welcoming our month off, to be able to process and rest a bit.

Oh! And Great news! DH got a job! He stopped working on the Obama campaign a few weeks ago, and this job is perfect...he is working for a movie producer as her assistant, and she is a lovely older woman...it is not full time, so he has time to work on his projects and keep that going, and all is really coming into place. Again, I am grateful.

Sorry this is all me me me. I am reading along always and sending well wishes to everyone who needs them.

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY belated to Neela and soon to Ez!

Finley turns three on the 10th. We are having a low key party with a few friends on Sunday. Not even sure what I am going to do, but I think we will have burgers and cake and some kind of simple game that they kids will enjoy. Guess I should start getting organized









What a fun and crazy time...
Can't believe how big they all are. Such little kids now.

Love to you all!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Barcelona.

Thankyou to everyone who campaigned and voted in the election







. You did good.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Helen, when is Skye's birthday? Her party and birthday plans sound precious and perfect.

And YAY OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a beautiful, hopeful night for this country (and hopefully the world, too).

hope.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Just got back from an election party.







:







:







:

All that joy is still quite theoretical though . . . I am not quite as happy about Obama winning as I thought I would be--I think I need a good night's sleep and some time for it to sink in!! I'll probably be pretty happy tomorrow!! The end came really abruptly, so I think it kind of snuck up on me!!

I must admit that even though I totally did not want McCain to win and was depressed even thinking about the possibility of him/Palin in the White House, I felt kind of sad for him. Although he's not my candidate of choice I think he's actually a pretty decent guy, and I felt for him--especially because at his age and stage of his political career in some ways this is sort of the end of a dream for him and the end of the road. I though that he gave a very classy and obviously heartfelt concession speech.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Really overjoyed here with how the election turned out







: I'm currently at the library to post as my phone and internet are still off at home, but we are hoping we might be able to do something about that this weekend. Not sure if that will happen as I was told yesterday was my last day at my temp job when I got there. Kyle is still waiting for materials to show up so he can start a job so things are crazy, crazy around home. I'm trying to get things set up so I can do customer service work on the phone from home, but with no phone and internet I can't do it yet. Trying to keep thinking positive and I've got some great references from the work I did the past 3 weeks.

I have no clue what we will do for Joseph on the 19th. I'm much too worried about getting rent from last month and this month paid. I'll be digging through what material I have in hopes I can figure something out for him.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Barcelona, it's the 26th. She's one of the later babies.

Does anyone have a link to the concession speech?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Well *I* am so relieved that Obama won. Such a change in mood from the last two elections when the prevailing thought was "OMG what are they getting us into?" Economically, Canada has always benefitted (if you subscribe to the capitalist/eternal growth theory of economics) from Republican presidents, but you will not find 1 Canadian in 10 who hoped McCain would win - me included. And frankly we need to start relying less on American trade and more on domestic and European anyway, so I'm cool with it if Obama goes all protectionist on us.









The dog woke me up early so I FINALLY have time to do a good post - although really I ought to be writing an article. Sigh.

Anyway, happy birthday Neela (and Ezra if I don't get to post again soon!)

Rowan, like all the other nov 05 babies, is becoming more and more a child and less a toddler - she certainly doesn't toddle! She's so wiry and strong and she can run run run... and dance, and jump off chairs, and she plays little games with all her stuffed animals and her trucks. And yesterday one of MIL's neighbours gave her a whole bag of cheap plastic bead necklaces which are apparently the best toy ever, strangling hazard notwithstanding.

She seems to be grasping basic mathematical stuff without any prompting or help - like if she has five things and takes one away she knows that there's four left without counting. Not so keen on the alphabet stuff, but DH is kinda plugging it. She has her difficult moments - toothbrushing, for example, is usually a struggle of herculean proportions - but she is such a generally cheerful, easygoing little soul that doesn't seem to matter much.

The only area we're having issues is with playing with other kids. Rowan doesn't really get the appeal of playing with other kids. She doesn't understand the concept of communal toys, so at playgroup she'll start playing with something, put it aside to play with something else, but she'll expect that several minutes later it'll still be there, and when it isn't she'll completely lose interest in playing and she'll attach herself to me and want *me* to intervene and get "her" toy back. Now, I've never actually done that - I try to get her interested in something else, or substitute something, or try to get her playing more cooperatively with other kids (a stretch at this age I know!). But it completely throws her and puts her off playing entirely, and once or twice she's just completely refused to play when she thinks that someone else might interfere with her toys. Any advice on how to deal with this? It's very like DH - avoiding fun just in case something she doesn't want to deal with comes up.

Well that's my novel for now!







I hope everyone is enjoying the post-election bliss and enjoying autumn and all the rest of it! Rowan's birthday isn't for another 2 weeks or so (the 20th) and I am in denial about having to do anything about it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd like to watch both speeches again. Maybe they're on YouTube?

I told Gabriel as he was going to bed that although he didn't completely understand the enormity of what just happened, someday he would realize what a big thing we were able to be a part of.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay. We got home from the election party at about 1:30, brought a sleeping Ella in from the car and dumped her in bed, and I went to sleep (with some difficulty) around 3:30. We skipped preschool and slept in until 10. And it's a sunny and beautiful day and the reality has sort of sunk in and I am now really







:







:







:

I am really feeling much more hopeful for the future and just excited as hell! Thinking about what I can do about promoting peace, financial stability and energy independence--starting at home!!!





















:







:







:







:







::b roc:


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I must admit that even though I totally did not want McCain to win and was depressed even thinking about the possibility of him/Palin in the White House, I felt kind of sad for him. Although he's not my candidate of choice I think he's actually a pretty decent guy, and I felt for him--especially because at his age and stage of his political career in some ways this is sort of the end of a dream for him and the end of the road. I though that he gave a very classy and obviously heartfelt concession speech.

subbing, in hopes of keeping up *sigh*

Kavita, that is just how I felt. I am glad Obama won, glad I don't have to worry about the possibility of Pres. Palin (yet...) but I really did respect McCain, and now he knows this is pretty much it for his career.... well, you said it better than I, but yes.

DiD, I am so very sorry for your loss. To echo Fern, a sibling is such a special relationship - this must be very hard for you, and I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Happy Birthday to all our littles!!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

you all can probably see the speeches on cnn.com as i watched them live there last night. i agree that mccain spoke with grace and tact. soooooo stoked about obama!!!

i baked two cakes today to create a long copperhead cake tonight with my BFF, the cake queen. she's going to do the icing to resemble a copperhead for our park playdate tomorrow. i will upload pics to my blog, for sure!

happy birthday nov babes!!! happy labor days to you, mamas. this is my labor day. precious.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 

happy birthday nov babes!!! happy labor days to you, mamas. this is my labor day. precious.


Oh my goodness, I hadn't even thought of that!! Tomorrow morning at 5 am is the anniversary of the date that I woke up with early labor contractions!! (And just like that day I'll be cleaning the house and working my butt off! lol!)


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy labour day and birthdays to you, gunter and kavita!

Is anyone else having a three-year old sleep regression/struggles. Neela has decided she DOES NOT need sleep. If she doesn't nap, we can survive. If she does, it's a nightmare. I called in sick (aka exhausted to the point of nears) to work today and sent her to daycare so I could nap for hours. I cried most of the drive to daycare, and felt like throwing up I was so exhausted.

Our week so far:
Sunday she didn't nap, went to bed at 7.
Monday woke at 5:30, no nap, bed at 8 (a bit later than usual if no nap, because of a family dinner thing).
Yesterday woke at 1:00 and I convinced her to go back to sleep after a bit of whining and complaining, then woke at 4:30 grumpy, refused to go back to bed, napped one hour at daycare and stayed up until after 10:00, fighting sleep the whole way.
This morning woke she at 5:00.

I have begged our daycare provider to not let her nap, or to cut them as short as possible. I just cannot work all day without napping and then sleep less than seven hours when I'm pregnant. She's in daycare three days a week, with Matt Fridays and the Mondays that I work, and with both of us on weekends/alternating Mondays. Matt leaves town from Friday to Monday, and we have a family friend doing daycare. I also talked to my co-workers about using the first aid room cot for a short nap on the days I'm not coping well.

She's grouchy and clearly sleep deprived on many days, but if I let her nap it just spirals out of control. We're all at each others throats from sleep deprivation, and I suck at dealing with behavioural stuff when I'm so overtired. We're already doing every sleep routine, calm evenings, bedtime snack, whatever that every book recommends. I have tried co-sleeping and separate rooms, and it doesn't make a difference.

I tried the "teach her to get breakfast on her own" trick, but she needs help with her morning poop, so I end up just getting out of bed. She will not play on her own in the mornings. I can sometimes get away with lounging on the couch while she plays, and Matt and I split the getting up. I go to bed at 8 or 9 every night if I can, but I'm also battling the occasional night of insomnia.

Any thoughts? Any commiseration? Any magical cure for the early morning wake-ups (and accompanying poop)?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Mel, just commiseration from me. I would love to do away with naps too, but if I try, she still seems to need about 3 hours in the evening with Daddy and DH doesn't usually get home from work til after 6, plus now she won't go to sleep for him, she just plays, so we end up with a wired, cranky girl at about 9 pm and then the next day is just HELL.

But if she naps, then we typically have a happy, cheerful, wide-awake girl until, oh, 10:30 or so. By which time *I* want to be asleep. But then she sleeps til 8 or so, and is fine the next day.

So not so bad as you, but I understand. I'm sorry I have no suggestions, especially for the morning poo (except for the completely unhelpful idea to start feeding her something a bit constipating and slow her down a little). I think 3 is a bit young to expect independant poopage, unless you put the potty in the bathtub, give her a peri bottle and hope for the best. Can Matt do the poo?


----------



## RevolutionaryMama (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello all. I know I haven't been on the boards for a long time, but as we are all approaching (or celebrating!!!) our three year anniversaries of our sweet kids, I couldn't help but come and say hello.
I'd like to kinda jump back in here and pick up where we left off. Is it okay for me to do that? If you're curious about what we've been up to, you can check out my blog at revolutionarymama

What a great number of surprises with all of you as I tried to skim over the October thread! Amy! How exciting! Well... I'll not try to pretend to have acclimated myself to all the news of the group, but I'll try to be more present with all of you, as I've missed your humor and support. Love to all (and to use the favorite new smiley














:


----------



## RevolutionaryMama (Sep 19, 2007)

Humph... it seems I've lost my old post count.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hiya, RevolutionaryMama! I know you were around before - I recognize Isa's name... but I can't remember what your previous screen name was?

I forgot to tell you all that if you want a wee giggle, check out my food blog... I found an, um, interesting carrot yesterday in my balcony carrot pot. One of my friends said it was taking the notion of soil fertility a bit far.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear about sleep woes. If Ellie takes a nap, she's up till 10pm or later, and my mommy-patience runs out about 8pm, sadly. If she doesn't have a nap, we can start the bedtime routine around 7:15 or 7:30 and she's out by 8pm which works much better for both of us.

I am sooooooooooo happy with the results of the election! The kids were really excited, too. Yesterday in the car Killian said something about "Barack-O" and I asked him why he was calling Barack Obama that and he said, "Oh, that's just what I call him for short." It was so cute!

I'm so sorry that I'm terrible about wishing everyone and their babes Happy Birthday. I really have been thinking about all of you! For Ellie's birthday, we're going to have a few friends over the following Friday. Just a little party at our house, I'm going to try to keep it down to just a handful since it will probably be too cold to party in the yard. Plus, by the time you add in both sets of grandparents and both aunts it can get pretty busy!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Now I know why I lost all my old posts! It's because I used to log in under another name... SpiritMomma! Okay, so I'm back.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

birthdays are here and past and fast approaching. honestly, i feel like a whole lot more years have passed than 3. ngaio is grown up..some days it makes me sad, other days i thank the earth that i have such a great kid. not that she doesnt sometimes act her true age..its becoming less and less common though. i think it has a LOT to do with being a big sister.. i sometimes wonder how different life would be without rue, but i cant even imagine it. its insanity, but im madly in love with them all.







:

revolutionarymama







elcome back!

on obama..woohoo! a canadian mama who is soooo happy for my American sisters and brothers this day. i actually cried about it today. how i never would have thought that this sort of change was possible in our lifetime, but here we are..on the brink of something huge. its all coming together, and i know now that all of my faith in the world wasn't unfounded. it feels good to have my beliefs re..cant think of the word.. reaffirmed. thats it.
the fact that he was a social activist and community organizer, no matter what other stuff..he is this GOOD person inside..and thats what everyone needs in a time like this.. good people surrounding them. its got me pretty excited.

im pretty crazy busy these days being a single momma to 3..and having heaps of neighborhood kiddos over here all the time. but i LOve it. i had 5 kids here the other day and i was sitting there watching it all unfold thinking..i could do this. i could be a mother of 5..no problem. am i totally and completely insane? well, all except that i have no partner right now.. kind of doesn't help..but im happy and thats the important thing. i so wish things could be different with timothy, but the difference in how i feel about myself and mu life when im not involved with him is so drastic. i have bounce in my step..i feel awe in the world..and i know its not his fault, but its something about us together that really just doesn't work..so im putting out to the world a request for love..i want someone who Loves and cherishes us.. and i know that l find that person..any prayers and good thoughts cant be bad though! this is a big step for me...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Fern, I want that for you too







Having Steve in my life is such a big thing for me, and I'm pretty sure DiD would say the same about her Jim. Just trust that your soulmate is out there for you, and when the time is right then you'll see them clearly. My ex is playing silly buggers again, so I can identify with your situation with Timothy.

Mel, read Sleepless in America. Also,try the CDs from www.relaxkids.com - they saved my life with Alex (there's some samples on the website, I think). Have you got downtime built into her day? Colouring, bubbles, story? You know River does 4am poos once a week, so I can sympathise, I really can.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Fern! You've got a new and wonderful baby girl! Congratulations! I think you can do _anything_, lady. I really do.

Spughy, nice carrot!









Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

we're off to the park to eat copperhead cake! happy birthday, my precious ezra. thank you for making me a mama.

kavita-i also went into labor around 5am yesterday! so, you were in labor a bit longer than me though. like a couple of days?

kel- happy birthday to gretel!

brandy- happy birthday to julius!

christina- happy birthday to jaeana!

(where did they go, anyway...the babes who share a birth day with ezra?)


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ezra!! And happy mommy day Gunter!
(Yes, I was in labor a loooong time. From 5 am Sunday morning until 2:12 Tuesday am. Which this year will be the equivalent of 2:12 Saturday am!) Enjoy the copperhead cake and post pictures!

Speaking of cake, Ella's started getting pickier now--she wants the cake to be purple.







So, purple it shall be!! I brought some of the cupcakes to an election party the other night and colored the icing blue.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

So help me catch up...

Here's what we've been up to lately:

bicycles
gardens
reading
computer games
crayon coloring
learning community specific geography
What is your child's current favorite book(s)?
Isa's are Winnie The Pooh by A.A. Milne, anything by Lauren Child, and Frog and Toad by Arnold Lobel


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Rowan's favourite books du jour seem to be "The Snail and the Whale", "Grandfather Twighlight", and her crappy Scooby Doo books.







: Her uncle got her hooked on Scooby Doo. Sigh.

She's into her trucks (little tiny garbage truck, fire truck, etc.), her hula dancing outfit, being naked, eating, bubble tea, her tricycle, her new purple running shoes she won't actually get until her birthday, and stuffing The Carrot into my face and telling me to eat it







. Oh and the fall salmon run - that was (is) a huge hit, although the fits that she and her little friend Travis threw when it was time to leave the Nature House at the park were something else.

Kavita, I live in fear that Rowan will discover that cakes can be different colours and she will want a purple one too.

Happy Birthday Ezra!







:


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

: Happy birthday, babies!!!! And of course, happy, loving, special birth days, mamas.

Jaime, welcome back. I love the kitchen fairy picture on your blog. Isa is precious! The RevolutionaryMama name threw me for a bit, but Spiritmama brought it all back.









Spughy, that carrot!!! I'm sure that's a sign of something. Why else would Mother Nature send you such a scandalous root?!?!









Here's a list of what Woody's into these days: soccer, basketball, football, drumming, digging, smashing things made in the sand pile, kefir (I know--







), camping-themed pretend (building fires, sharpening knives, putting up tents, etc.), kneading/eating pizza dough as I make it, sounding out words, playing with flashlights, mooching food off of friends and acquaintances, sleeping with his face millimeters from my face ("Closer, Mommy. I want you to breathe on me."







), and roping his younger friends into playing pretend with him (he's totally ready to be an older sibling). And he'd be happy to play computer games and watch TV if I'd let him, but those two activities I've reserved for days I'm too sick or tired to peel myself off the couch or during staff meetings at school (when I have no childcare).

Also, it's hard for me not to think of him as acting like a real little sh*t some of the time. I hope I'm safe saying that here. I love and cherish no one more than that beautiful little boy, who, blessedly, is sleeping in the other room, but the tantrums, hitting, kicking, spitting (!!!!), throwing things, and running away are torturous. I told this to my mom the other day, and she asked what was I going to do about it. I laughed, because I know she only asked because she forgot--what can you do? Wait it out. Respond with as much love and compassion as you can muster in the moment. Hope the moment passes quicker than your nerves wear out. Get pregnant and do it all over again. (Wait...about that last one...)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiritmomma* 
Fern! You've got a new and wonderful baby girl! Congratulations! I think you can do _anything_, lady. I really do.

Spughy, nice carrot!









Thanks for the welcome!









thanks!!







: glad you are bak again!~! anything huge and new in your life?


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

I seem to be becoming more of an anarchist, more of an urban homesteader, more of a DIY-er... other than that, I'm just floating along, being a mama, being me. Nothing big, but you know, sometimes that's nice.









Just about the time of the year I go into hibernation, I am coming back out and trying to mend my old relationships.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Fern, I know that there is an amazing partner out there for you!

Happy belated birth day, gunter and ezra!

Jaime, welcome back. It sounds like you guys are having fun. The blog photos are wonderful; thanks for sharing.

And spughy, my whole family is enjoying your carrot photo







Are you going to eat it? Do you have other plans for it?

Helen, thanks for the CD link. We've read Sleepless in America before, but are re-examining the sleep books again. The hardest thing right now is the three different kinds of day routines that she has- with daycare, with Matt and with me. I do bedtime pretty consistently, but have very different effects depending on whether she's napped, been active, watched tv, etc. during the day. I'm picking my battles right now, but Matt's out of town for the weekend, and the tv just might get broken for a few days









The funniest part of the whole sleep "issue" was that at the drop-in group that I co-facilitate the topic this week was sleep. We had 26 mamas and babies from four weeks to seven months that came out on a miserably rainy afternoon to talk and learn about sleep. I made my co-facilitator do the "teaching" part but I talked about child temperament and about finding strategies that work for your child and your family to all get more sleep. She did the book learning, and I did the "voice of experience". I also managed to pick my jaw up off the floor and _mostly_ gracefully handle a CIO question that left the whole room silent. We're supposed to lead these groups from a standard curriculum that does allow room for some CIO methods (and has Ferber on the reading list, though alongside the no-cry sleep solution, among others). I just talked about developmental tasks; developing trust your baby and the lack of object/person permenance so that closed door crying isn't acceptable, no matter what our reading list/handouts say. So after spending the afternoon with some seriously sleep-deprived mamas, I felt in good company. I also came home and re-read some bookmarked MDC threads about natural remedies for sleep, and may try a couple.

Oh, and Neela's loves of the week:
Princesses (sigh)
Drawing
"Tinking" (getting naked and dancing wearing only a tutu)
Playing mummy (also involved a lot of dancing and nudity and sometimes giving birth to dolls)
Playing in piles of mushy leaves
Reading James and the Giant Peach
Waking up before 5
Whining (see previous item)
Singing
Rhyming

HoneyTree, Neela is obsessed with eating uncooked dough, too. And fistfuls of flour when I'm not watching.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Popping in to wish a Happy Birthday to all our kiddos!

Been a busy busy one. I'll try to read and catch up soon...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mel, Neela sounds remarkably like skye, though I don't dance naked and she does fairies instead of princesses







And I can identify with the sleep deprivation- AF arrived last night, and for the last week my supply's been a little low and River has been up hourly at night. Again







:
Skye's first day at preschool went astoundingly well, so we're all happy


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

jamie! welcome back. i wonder about you and isa often and hope you will stick around. on your blog, the vegan life caught my eye. we're vegan here, too...try ot do lots of local and live sustainable lives. we're better at it sometimes more and sometimes we slack and feel pathetic. but we do try.

helen- so glad preschool went well. what kind of school is it and how often will she go? there is a fabulous woman friend who runs a small child care in her house near me. i would send ez to her if i ever wanted child care during the day.

here is a link to ezra's copperhead cake that my BFF and i made for her park party yesterday. we saw mdagascar 2 at the IMAX tonight then went out for pizza with some friends. okay, the IMAX is really intense!!! i cannot recall exactly when i was at one last but whooooooaaaaa! what was i thinking? combined with a movie like that, it was just a bit much for ez and for me. she covered her mouth with her hand, which she used to do when she was scared of something. i pulled her into my lap and she let her hand down after a bit. i asked if she wanted to leave. that movie even had some pretty adult themes and lots of violence/guns. i would not recommend it for kids. (read: what to learn from my blunders.)


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Helen, I'm giggling at your new senior member title







And I'm glad preschool went well. Sending sleepy vibes River's way.

Neela's view of motherhood is a little skewed- it involved a lot of dropping of the kids at the babysitter's, getting naked and "going to a party" to dance. Then she comes home and says "how did they do?". Ah yes, motherhood... naked dance parties all the time


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
Neela's view of motherhood is a little skewed- it involved a lot of dropping of the kids at the babysitter's, getting naked and "going to a party" to dance. Then she comes home and says "how did they do?". Ah yes, motherhood... naked dance parties all the time









oh mel..sooo funny


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

OMG Mel that is SO hilarious!!! How do you keep a straight face? (Or do you?)

It's happy birthday to Jacob day!!! (I saw Alicia's post on FB, so I'm totally scooping her here.







)

DH is taking Rowan to a Thomas the Tank Engine live thingy this morning. I loathe Thomas, I cannot stand the way the engines treat each other - if they are supposed to be metaphors for children then I think whats-his-face who writes the books/tv show has a horrid view of childrens' minds, and if they're not then he's just a misanthropic crankypants. But anyway, DH understands my objections but says he doesn't think the live show will be like that. I am just praying that I don't have to do a whole lot of explaining about why it's not ok to put people down, make fun of them, be competetive for no reason, not work together, etc etc even if the trains do that. Because I *know* these are not things that would occur to Rowan without outside influence, and I could really do without that influence. Sigh.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Naked dance parties, IMHO, are what toddlerhood is all about!








Thanks again for welcoming me back ladies! It's good to be in such great company again!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Mamas! Wow, how totally cool that we're in the childhood years now. Thanks for moving us, Mel; I had been wondering when it would be time!

I'm still computerless (at the library now), but hopefully only until tomorrow. I just scanned through the end of October chat and the first few pages of this month but I won't really be able to catch up until we have a computer at home again.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to all of our November babies! I attended the lovliest tea party this morning in honor of Miss Ella, who turned 3 today. Kavita *completely* outdid herself with the preparations, and everyone ooh'ed and ahhh'ed over her food. Helen, even you would have approved of her tea, scones, clotted cream, and lemon curd. She also had teeny little cupcakes, cookies, petite quiche (that she MADE, like, from scratch, and I said, "You know you can buy a whole huge box of those pre-made from Sam's Club!"







) and probably other things that I'm forgetting. It was really wonderful! Some great pictures were taken, but Kavita informed me that HER computer died today also, so she has no way of sharing them. I hope she will be able to post them somewhere soon.









Life and pregnancy are going well for us. I'm still updating my blog pretty regularly with belly pics and pictures of Clifford the big red dog from Halloween - she was SO cute. We had a great Halloween weekend.









That's it for now. Hope to catch up more soon. Miss you mamas (and welcome back, Jamie!!!).


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Amy!!!







And thanks for the help with making the tea sandwiches!

Yes, the birthday party is over!! We had a really good time. I did do some hardcore cooking/baking! We all love tea parties in this house and so it was nice to put on a pretty big one (and have a chance to use all my tea gear too--I have my grandmother's china tea cups/saucers, as well as mine that I've collected or acquired over the years, so it was really nice to put them in use.) I did Earl Grey for the tea, decaf Earl Grey for our pregnant guest







, and honeybush for the kids. We had cherry mini scones with clotted cream and lemon curd, lemon bars and mini almond tea cookies, chocolate covered strawberries, mini chocolate cupcakes with buttercream frosting and mini yellow cupcakes with chocolate buttercream frosting, broccoli and cheddar mini quiches, mushroom/onion tartlettes, salmon mousse with sourcream/dill sauce with a variety of crackers/bread points, and three kinds of tea sandwiches (which Amy helped me make as I was running a bit behind on that). Egg salad on mini sourdough, peanut butter and jelly on white and wheat, and cucumber/watercress on white. We cut the tea sandwiches into little triangles or into little heart or teapot shapes with cookie cutters, and it came out really cute I think. With the exception of the breads, lemon curd and clotted cream, I made everything from scratch. Which was a pretty time consuming proposition, especially since I don't really have enough fridge space to make stuff far enough in advance and ended up having to do lots at the last minute, but I did enjoy it. Some folks think I'm crazy for doing this for a third birthday (which I may well be!) but I enjoyed it. And Ella really likes helping in the kitchen and she was able to actually help me with making some things--like she put the cupcake liners in the pans, and she helped cut out circles of dough with a cookie cutter for the quiches and she watched the mixer blending up stuff. And besides that I did a lot of it while she was asleep or watching TV or playing with her dad!!







I did bake a tiny layer cake but it didn't turn out very well and my attempt to make frosting purple turned into a ghastly grey shade, so I ended up just going with sticking a candle into a cupcake and Ella didn't seem to mind at all.

She got a little cheapie "laptop" toy thing from my mom that she loves, and while it's not exactly what I would have dreamed of my child playing with in my most idealistic pregnant fantasies (in which she was clothed exclusively in wool and organic cotton and silk and playing with all open-ended wood toys) I must admit that I am glad to have it because it's keeping her busy and she's enjoying "my very own computer--the superest computer in the WHOLE WIDE WORLD and it's just my size!!!" lol! She is enjoying also the play kitchen we got her, which I think will be around and entertaining after the $14 Target plastic laptop breaks!







She got cool play food from Amy and one of my other friends and some dressup clothes from my sister, so she is really enjoying playing with those.

Now that this project is over, my next one is Thanksgiving!!! My mom, dad, sister, BIL, their two kids, my parents' dog, are all coming here and I'm doing the dinner. Then I ended up inviting two friends and their toddler to come join us. So that's my next big celebration!!! I am really bummed because I had the whole thing really super organized last year, with a menu, shopping list, and to-do lists and a whole schedule of tasks all written out. Like all the timings for when to put the turkey in, when to put various things in the oven or the crockpot, etc. It worked out really, really well to do it that way and it took a lot of time and work to think it all through and prepare that, but I saved all the plans on the laptop and was planning on using it again so it would be all thought out and smooth sailing for this year, but now I'm stuck without that unless/until DH can somehow rescue it from my hard drive.

Gunter, the copperhead cake is really cute! I was wondering how you were going to do that, and it looks good! Glad that the park party was fun!!!

Yes, my laptop is in critical condition--it's not even booting up anymore, all of a sudden on Friday it just crapped out.







It's just a little bit over a year old (so of course just barely out of warranty) but things aren't looking good. Right now DH is letting me use his laptop (which he needs for work though) and he's going to take mine with him to work tomorrow to have some more computer savvy coworkers take a look at it before taking it to the store to get it checked out.

Jamie, welcome back--when you first posted I was like "who the hell is this person and why don't I remember her?!" but then when I looked on your blog and saw Isa I realized that you must be posting under a new/different username!!









Mel, the naked dance parties while the kid's at the babysitter sound fun and hilarous!









kaspirant, happy birthday to Jacob!!! So are our kiddos sharing a birthday?

Helen, sorry that you're not sleeping. I always seem to have a bit of a supply dip the week before AF too and then it picks up almost as soon as AF starts. It's just weird! Glad that you got a preschool situation that is working well for you and Skye!! Preschool has been wonderful over here for Ella (although a total budget killer for us.)

spughy, I think some of the trains themselves are cute but I don't really get the storylines of some of the Thomas stuff--it just seems a little weird!! DH got Ella a Thomas book a while back and she likes the stories, but I just don't quite understand why they are entertaining. And there's one where workmen are loading up Skarloey with ladders but he's all worried because he's going to be late and he promised Sir Topham Hatt that he wouldn't be late--???? Like it's his fault when he has a driver?? It's not something that I'm worried about corrupting her or anything but it just isn't that intereresting or make that much sense to me. Oh, and I agreed the carrot was really funny. Watch out, it may be a fertility talisman!
















Well, that's all for now folks! I probably won't be around as much until I get my computer situation fixed, which might be tough since we're on a pretty strict budget these days, but I'll check in as I'm able! I'll probably get more done if I don't have internet access at every moment anyway, though!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I still consider myself a November mama even though my sweet Winter decided to wait until December to arrive but I have to admit that I am sooo glad for another month before my adorable son turns 3.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Whoa, subbing late again. Just skimmed the thread- lots of exciting happenings! Happy birthday to our early November babies! I remember the birth announcements and stories like it was yesterday.

We're in holiday mode now- once halloween hits, we have a birthday or holiday every other week. This week my task is to plan a bus-loader-excavator-train cake. I just love thinking about what I was doing this time of year, 3 years ago. The week between Ezra's birthday (the 18th) and TG is my special time- my first postpartum week with my dear baby.

Just got home from the DC Green Festival- it was awesome!!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 

It's happy birthday to Jacob day!!! (I saw Alicia's post on FB, so I'm totally scooping her here.







)

Aww. See I feel so special. Saturday was the big 3 birthday bash, but his birthday isn't until the 18th. We decided to celebrate him all month long. Why not? He's worth celebrating!!

The party was fantastic. I'm working on getting pictures up on facebook. I can't link them here though so you're just going to have to friend me there









We are not doing as well as we hoped to be after the move. We moved in June and are still basically unemployed. This really bites. I'm working on my emotional health...I'm really struggling with some sort of depression, and then of course with any real depression working my butt off to hide it from everyone around me.







shead: you'd think I'd learn.

I just read the whole thread :yay: for a minute or two of peace and quiet, but really can't form thoughts to send individual shout outs.

So...sharing about the party because it was fantastic









Jacob had a TruckTown themed party.







eheartjonscieszka:

*The Invitations*
The front has a hand drawn truck with the words HONK! Rattle! Crash! Beep! around it.

The inside:

Diggers, Dump Trucks, Big Rigs too,
Come to say "Farewell to two!"
Jacob Schindler's turning 3,
Grandpa Lynn's is the place to be.
Honk! Honk! Rattle! Rattle! CRASH! Beep! Beep!

8 November is the day:
Follow the signs to find your way.
Join the trucks to celebrate-
Lunch begins at twelve oh eight!
Honk! Honk! Rattle! Rattle! CRASH! Beep! Beep!

Hurry to the phone without delay!
Save your place to come and play.
Trucktown will be full of joy,
As we celebrate our birthday boy!!
Honk! Honk! Rattle! Rattle! CRASH! Beep! Beep

*The Cake*

wasn't a cake at all....but Dirt Dessert, normally served to fool guests in flower pots... instead of serving it in flower pots...I put it in the back of
this dump truck.

*The Gift*
In keeping with the theme, we got him his very own Melvin with Melvin Might? (the newest Trucktown book)

*The "Thank You for coming to my Party" Gift*

Oh. my. goodness. These turned out even better than I expected.

We made *trucks* out of soda boxes. cut, cut, fold, tape, paint, glue and voila! a truck.

Each one had Pete's Party with a repositionable sticker over Pete's to say "Jacob's", a matchbox sized tonka truck, Tonka fruit snacks, Some Trucktown printables from www.trucktown.com and a box of crayons.

The trucks sported each guest's names on the sides.

I *love* the way they are turned out!!

*The Menu*

Turkey Sloppy Joes
Oven Baked Sweet Potato Fries
Apple Wedges

*The Decorations*

Red, Yellow and Green Balloons.
Drawn and printed road signs
Red Yellow and Green Streamers

I asked Jacob after it was all said and done what his favorite part of the day was. His answer "My friends! They came and played with me at MY house!"
What a sweet sweet boy.

And now, I plan on trying once again to stay a part of this thread. I miss you guys.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Kavita - The tea party sounded fantastic too


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

My DS was a November 05 babe, but unfortunately, I didn't know about MDC back then. Is it too late to join in? I can totally relate to the naked dance parties. DS had one in the back yard with DD yesterday!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingJoy* 
My DS was a November 05 babe, but unfortunately, I didn't know about MDC back then. Is it too late to join in? I can totally relate to the naked dance parties. DS had one in the back yard with DD yesterday!

welcome! i am in nc, also.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Gunter, I think I have seen you posting in our Tribal Area.







I am in the Triangle.

I am just coming up on DS' third birthday and really feeling in awe of our relationship. I have known this little guy for three years, but just within the past month or so it seems like he has really grown up. His language skills, reasoning, problem solving, and creative play have all just taken off. He really is growing into a little boy and is no longer a toddler.

I started a thread asking for ideas for fun birthday traditions. Suggestions?


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome, SeekingJoy. I posted some ideas from my childhood in your other thread.

Kavita, your party sounds amazing! I want to come to your house for tea!

kaspirant, Jacob's truck party sounds amazing, too! It must have been so much fun.

gunter, thanks for sharing photos of the beautiful copperhead cake. Awaken, I would love to see the bus-loader-excavation-train cake, too


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Rowan just came up to me and gave me a kiss and announced she was going to a meeting knitting lesson. So, I guess while we can infer that Mel goes to a lot of naked dance parties, *I* go to a lot of meetings and knitting lessons. (Which is true.)









Welcome, SeekingJoy! Happy birthday to all the birthday boys and girls... love the cakes... we are taking cupcakes to playgroup because it falls on Rowan's birthday, and she has no particular cake requests.

I am being summoned to the knitting lesson. Later!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Woo hoo! My computer situation is okay!!!







: DH called HP and although the computer is 39 days out of warranty, they are going to fix it for free because there is some kind of recall! Yay! And in the meantime, we still had my old laptop sitting around somewhere--the screen was the part that had broken but apparently the rest is okay and we were able to hook up the laptop to the TV with a monitor cable and now my TV is serving as a giant external monitor.







: Of course I'm getting a neck ache because the cable puts me at a weird angle to the TV (ie close and looking up but hunched over to type), but hey, that's okay. lol.

Nothing much happening here. It's a rainy lazy day and we slept in. We're still in pajamas in fact although it's noon. Sunday I crashed most of the day, and yesterday I felt much more energetic. Today I'm tired again, and it's a non-preschool day so we're just hanging out.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

The kids and I are moving in with a friend to avoid eviction at our apartment. Kyle will not be moving in there with us and does not know where he will be going. He might be going back on the road and I'll send him papers wherever he might end up at. I'd rather he stayed local for the kids sakes, but he hasn't worked here in a month and I haven't worked in over a week now on top of a badly messed up knee. When we get moved in to her dd's bedroom over the weekend I will have regular internet access again. I don't know when we will be moving out or anything past what is going on this week. Joseph's birthday next week is likely to be a huge mess.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Kristina









You know, I need a more exotic life. Skye greeted me with "where you been, mummy? Have you been shopping?" when I picked her up from preschool. I hadn't- but we went trawling the Salvation Army after that and got a Dora doll for 10p which made her extremely happy.
Could someone send me mechanically competent vibes please? I've buggered the tension on my sewing machine and I'm going to try and fix it tonight







: It's really not worth paying someone else to do it for me, because that will be £35 and I could buy a brand new one for under a hundred.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

kristina- i am so sorry to hear what you are going through right now. i am glad that you do have a friend that you can trust to help you all. are there any other local resources that would help?

happy birthday to the babies born this week!

sarah- ez plays 'meetings', too! it's usually LLL. she'll sit down and say, "is anyone having any breastfeeding issues?" later she will say, "well, the baby is popping on and popping off." and put her hands up in the air. it's hilarious!

happy belated birthday to jacob!!! great idea about putting the dirt dessert in a dump truck.

kavita- glad the computer will get fixed! i have pj days, too. they are such gentle times.

allright, seeking joy, who are you?! i thought i knew all the MDC mamas in my town!

amy- i miss you and wondered where you were. get the computer/internet back in your house asap!

helen- i need a more exotic life, too. i feel it when ez wants to get a shopping cart to play with. uhm, do i really do that much shopping? we've spent the last two mornings outside just being and seeing what happens. how do you like skye's preschool?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

She loves it







I like it, but I'm not hugely excited...part of me is struggling to deal with the fact that she will go and leave me and is absolutely fine about it







I honestly hadn't expected that from my little clingon.


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

*pokes head in*

It always takes me until the middle of the month to find these!

Still pregnant beyooooond pregnant. Looks like the girls will have closer birthdays than I'd have imagined.

Chloah is going thro a stage of wanting everything the SAME EVERYDAY, same pajamas, same breakfast (apple oatmeal) same coloring pages, same shows in the morning, routine routine routine. and is hellbent if its changed. *sigh* after two straight weeks of the same pajamas we're going to the store to let her pick some new ones out (even though she has an entire DRAWER full) because the meltdowns are too much.









Happy Birthday to the kiddos who have already entered threedom. Three is so much fun (usually







)


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
amy- i miss you and wondered where you were. get the computer/internet back in your house asap!

I'm here, I'm here!







:

Well, we have a computer at home now, but it's an old one that a friend loaned to us, and it doesn't even have ethernet (just a modem) so I think Jason said we need to get an ethernet card and it will work. I hope so! Kavita, I'm glad your computer is OK and we don't have to resort to the lesbian porno idea!









I have been reading along but just haven't had a lot of time to post. Also I've been really tired the past few days (pregnancy insomnia














and I just lay in bed at night *worrying* about everything, which sucks.

I'm in kind of a fluxy place right now with a lot of things. The two main ones are that I'm seriously thinking of birthing at home and am working through all of those issues and feelings, and the second is that Brynn's school would like to hire me to help with their speech-path and special ed team, but I'm not completely sure if I will be able to do it because I'm not a certified SLP. I'd like to do it and would LOVE the money (seriously!!!), but it's still up in the air as to whether it would work out. So I'm just kind of waiting to see how that is going to work out.

I'm cracking up reading about what all of the kids are doing. Brynn has her "meetings" too, but she goes to her book club meeting. She'll grab any stack of papers she can find and do the tap-tap-tap thing on the table to get them all straight and say, "I'm getting all of my paperwork ready for my book club meeting." It's hilarious.







They sure are our little mirrors, aren't they?

In other news, my f-ing MIL is already completey up my ass about this pregnancy and birth. She was up visiting for a few days, and last night was trying SO HARD to get me to open the door and let her into my thoughts and feelings, but I was not giving in at all. She sat on the couch and said, "Sooo...are you still having concerns?" and I was like, about what? She said, "Well when you found out you were pregnant, you said you were concerned about this baby's birth" or something like that. I said, "No...I'm not at all," and just went back to the book I was reading. At some point later, she said, "So! What's the plan?" and I said, "The plan for what?" and she said, "The plan! For your pregnancy and birth!" and I was like, "Well, the plan is I'm going to give birth sometime in April." End of story. The thing that REALLY annoyed me though: We were sitting at the kitchen table and she got out a piece of paper and wrote,

Midwife:
OB:
Hospital:

And said, "OK, what's your midwife's name?" and I said, "Um, why do you need that?" and she said, "Well, I don't want to have to be saying, 'Hey, Miss Midwife,' at the birth." I said, "You're not going to BE at the birth. Your job is to be taking care of Brynn at that time." She tried to laugh it off and said, "Dang it! That's what I thought you were going to say!" but then proceeded to ask what hospital I'd be at, etc. I didn't want to share with her that we've been talking about a homebirth, but I said, "We haven't completely made up our mind about all of that. We might not be staying with our current midwife." And she goes, "I feel like I'm totally in the dark here!!!" and I said, "What is it you think you need to know?!" UGH, it was just so utterly ridiculous. I so seriously wanted to go off on her, but had to bite my tongue - but it's just my pregnancy and birth with Brynn all over again! I don't know if y'all remember, but when I was in labor with Brynn, she called the hospital four or five times and even one time told the nurse's station that she was *my* mom! So at some point in the near future, I'm going to have to set her straight because we are NOT doing all of that again. I swear, MILs are such a fricking nuisance.

Anyway, sorry that was so long!!!

I better go check in and say hi to my April mama buddies while I have the chance.







Hopefully I'll be back on regularly sometime this week!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamie19* 
Still pregnant beyooooond pregnant. Looks like the girls will have closer birthdays than I'd have imagined.

OK my last post was totally self-absorbed. Sorry!

Jamie19 - poor mama! It's got to be any day now, though!!

Kristina, I'm sorry you are on the move again and not working AND have a hurt knee! I hope your new living arrangement works out for you.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Jamie19: Hope things get better for you and the family. Sorry you're going through a rough time.

*Amy*: I know what it feels like to have an overly helpful parent. It's hard to get mad, because they want to help and their intentions are good. But it's NOT to get mad because they're all up in your grill about everything!







I hope you can find a peaceful solution and that your worries dissolve as you ease deeper into this new experience!









And welcome, SeekingJoy!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

One of the things I really love about MDC is how much it's made me appreciate *my* MIL who may be a little odd and prone to the occasional guilt trip, but who respects our decisions and our privacy and our parenting values AND who looks after Rowan 2 days a week just because she wants to, and would never ever DREAM of being anywhere close to me while I was in labour.







(more out of fear than anything else I'm sure... but still!) Amy,







. That must be awfully uncomfortable to deal with.

And







to you too, Kristina... I hope things get better for you soon.

Rowan is off to the dentist this morning - just a checkup and a bit of a cleaning. I need to have a chat with the dentist though because at our last visit I got a sheet of suggestions for helping kids avoid cavities and buried in the midst of sensible things (like no juice, avoid sugar, etc.) was the suggestion to wean at a year!!! I was more than a little appalled. I am going to bring it up with them, for sure.

ETA: and speaking of weaning, I think Rowan's gone and done it. I don't recall any boobies or requests for boobies in the last 2 weeks or so... I gues we're done then. Sniff. I'm a little sad, but it happened so gradually in the end that I'm very sure that she was good and ready for it.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Gunter, I am somewhat of a homebody, although as the kiddos get older, I am braver about venturing out with them both by myself. If there is a group of Triangle MDC mommies that get together, I would love to know about it.

Today is DS' birthday. Yesterday, we celebrated his last day as a two-year old, taking about all the fun things he did this past year and new things he can do. Tonight we will have his special birthday dinner. Unfortunately, his birthday proper has been rocky.

DH got up with him while I was nursing DD, and set him up watching TV on the couch with cheerios with chocolate mixed in. (Un)surprisingly, we have had a miserable day. The sugar swings and crappy mood TV puts DS in means we have had a series of tantrums all day. Great.

I guess we aren't too far out of toddlerhood.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome, SeekingJoy.









Kristina, I hope things smooth out for a while when you get settled into your friend's house.









These parties sound like so much fun. We are foregoing the peer party this year. We'll do cupcakes and whatnot at my school, and probably a special dinner with present-opening, but that's about it. I think I need another year or so to psyche myself up for this facet of motherhood, or maybe even until he asks for a party.

Amy, I hope your MIL grows to appreciate the importance of her role in the birth. I hired a doula specifically so that dh could be Woody's one-and-only; Joshua's totally OK with that, and I don't leave Woody with anyone else yet, so I think it's going to be the best for everyone. But seriously, I have no other qualms about the birth except making sure that Woody is well cared for during that time. I think it's such an important job, framing this HUGE event for a young child...

Spughy, weaning, whoa! Ours happened kind of quickly like that, too, and totally without issue. I think it would have been torturous if Woody were sad about it (since I had not milk to give when he weaned).

I'm still in total struggle mode with Woody for about 15% of the time. We traveled this weekend, which always brings a bit more stress than usual, but I had about three mommy moments that I wish I could re-do. I can look back on all these times and identify exactly the moment where my expectations exceeded his abilities or my offer of choices was between bad and worse in his eyes, etc., but when locked in that moment, getting slapped or kicked or having to chase him to catch him before he ran into the parking lot...







Anyway, I need to channel lots and lots and lots of peace and patience in my life atm.

Oh, and Joshua bought us a station wagon. Did I tell y'all that we were down to just the Wrangler? Not so easy to load a big ole boy in a car seat in the back when your belly doesn't fit back there and he doesn't want to strap in. So yea. A Volvo station wagon, old as can be, not in the best shape, but cost next to nothing. It's not road ready yet. This is totally his project, and I'm trying to see the long-term benefits, or at least not comment on the cost meanwhile...


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh, I'm still in total struggle mode with Killian about 15% of the time!! With Ellie its probably only about 10%.







: I have very obviously been a mom of little ones for quite awhile, at work today I noticed a knife on the counter and started to fuss at the other people in the office until I realize that DUH! its okay to have a paring knife on the counter in a building where only adults work. I just haven't been able to set a knife down on a counter in YEARS and the concept was honestly surprising/shocking to me.

Ellie's birthday is next Wednesday, but we're having her party on Sunday so the working grandparents/aunts/uncles can come. Just a few families from school and our family and that will be it. She's requested a red cake, so if anyone has a really super-duper fabulous red velvet cake recipe please pass it on! I realized, though, that I had a moment of poor planning when I sent out invites to Ellie's party: my birthday is on Saturday and that means I'll be up late on my birthday baking/decorating a cake, cleaning house, and getting everything ready for the party. I'm trying to do a little bit every day this week, though, so Saturday won't be too much of an undertaking.

I am currently struggling with the realization that its been three years since I was pregnant and had a newborn, and that I'll probably never have that opportunity again. DH is very set about not wanting any more, and I'm doing my very best to look on the bright side, but I actually feel like I'm in mourning. I can agree that our family is the perfect size, and it feels complete, and its hard to even imagine starting all over again now that both are potty-learned and instead of nursing two kids I have one nursling who skips days fairly often... but its just soooo sad to realize I'll never have another baby or experience pregnancy and birth again. And, its especially tough because two of my best friends are expecting in March. Oh, and throw in my 29th birthday this week and I'm suddenly feeling very... conflicted about everything - its just so darn close to 30! I'm not feeling young and cute anymore, I'm feeling like an old woman with big kids. I know its silly, but its a little mental thing I'm going through. My goal is to compete in a triathlon by 30, so that gives me some focus in moving on to the next phase of my life, I guess.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I feel you, Jen







I'm just passing the idea of birthday week on: decorate the house early so that you have decorations up for your birthday too.
Theresa, I'm a big fan of volvos







My dad drove them when I was growing up, and I wish they were still in production now. Or that volvo did a seven-seater. Either would work for me








Spughy







So, how are you celebrating your post-nursing body? Underwear? Piercings? Tattoos? A boob mould???? All of the above? Large quantities of beer, because you're only getting drunk for one now?
Jamie19, my latest births have been the easiest ones, particularly number 3- I had weeks of prodromal labour, a big stall and then had a baby in three contractions. I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, but there are worse ways to get a baby out.
Amy







you know we're here if you want to talk through stuff, right? About the birth, you mean- I'm happy to listen about your MIL, but I have absolutely nothing useful to say apart from








Welcome, SeekingJoy!

Oh, and it's raining here. AGAIN







I'm fed up of walking the streets of Swindon in the wet.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

jamie19~ I'm hoping you have your new baby in your arms very quickly. Hang in there!

Amy and Kavita~ I'm glad you're both back online!!

spughy~ Congrats on the gentle weaning. Did you ever think you would nurse this long with all of the challenges you had early on? I'm impressed









We seem to be easing towards weaning, too. Neela has started skipping some days and has totally given up on nursing any time except briefly before bed. In the past week I think she's only nursed on my right breast once, and on the left maybe five times. The left has always been her favourite, and I think she'd totally wean on one side if I didn't occasionally beg her to please take the right side to give the left a little break. The milk is pretty much gone, though she swears there is still some there. At this stage in her pregnancy I already had colostrum, so I expect it to show up any time now...

QofC~ Happy Birthday to both you and Ellie! And good luck with the triathlon training.

kristina~ Sending you easy moving and knee healing vibes









Teresa~ I love those volvo wagons, too. They last forever and ever; I hope yours is road-ready soon.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wow.. i cant even imagine nursing ngaio anymore.. i wanted to so much after rue was born, but it was not to be.. she stopped when rue was a few months in utero..so its been well over a year, nearly 2! it makes me sad.. but she asks for milk in a cup. my milk. its funny. she likes it, but she says she is too big to nurse. in some ways in gad that she made that choice, because i can see it being very trying tandem nursing a huge child (because she weighs over 30 lbs now, im sure) and a squirmy wormy almost toddler.. rue is a handful to nurse, she scratches and pinches and tries to crawl away with boob attached..i look like ive been in a cat fight (well my chest does) but no matter what i do she just cries if i try to cover her hands or hold them. i have a nursing necklace but no. she wants to tear up my flesh...but no matter.. i love my nursing time with her.. i hope that i can nurse her till 3 like you mamas with your girls. its inspiring! elwynn self weaned at 2 and a bit as well..when i was pregnant with ngaio.. so we shall see. i have no plans for another baby anytime soon (but some day. ive decided i want at least 2 more) this time around.

so..







: happy birthday's to those 3 year olds!! who ive missed..

my days are busy and full and ive little time for interneting. i peek in on facebook often, but mdc takes longer to load..ah, dial up.. i love and despise you..
im trying to keep up with everything but it leaves little time to write anything..

my days.. im trying to plan a birthday party for ngaio.. nothing big, just some friends from clearwater. i have a few gifts for her and she wants a snail cake..not with snails in it, but shaped as a snail. she loves snails. im trying to do a snail theme birthday.. but so far i just have a few things..we are going to make birthday invitations with snails on them..so thats something! i dont have a ton of inspiration for birthdays this week..maybe next! also we are heading out on the road to vancouver monday. its been a long time. since rue was born.. so im looking forward to seing old friends..and family. i miss my grama a lot.

off i go..baby calls.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello to all! I am short on time so I can't do the quote thing. . . so here is my brief synopsis








Happy birthday to those who have celebrated already.







to Amy - what a yucky feeling situation.
Spughy - weaned??? Wow. I think I am dreading the day that happens for us. I'm sure it will be much more traumatic for me than for Keagan








Helen- we are fully in the rainy season now too. I feel for ya!
Jen- I am also (still) having a hard time with the idea that there will be no more children for us.









And our birthday fun on Tuesday - poor Keagan got to spend 6 hours of his birthday in the doctor office and then in the emergency room. He was crying inconsolably (out of nowhere) about his side hurting and we couldn't see anything wrong. By the time we got to the doctor office he was so sore he couldn't lift his arms to help get him out of his car seat. He didn't want to be moved because it hurt so much. When we got in the exam room all he wanted to do was lay on the exam table and have me stroke his head







He looked like he had a fever, but his temperature was normal. It was the strangest thing. The doc sent us to the ER to have ultrasounds done of his spleen, kidneys, and bladder. They all came back normal, so we have no idea what was wrong. The strangest thing was that during the last 10 minutes of a 45 minute ultrasound he started looking like he was feeling better. By the time we got back in the exam room he was bouncing off the walls like normal.







My mystery child. I'm just glad he feels better!

ETA: Oh, and the ER doc told us that in young kids this age when they get "colicky" it could be something wrong with the colon. "So if this happens again just bring him back and we'll do an ultrasound of the colon". Ugh.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Yikes, Susannah - that sounds scary! Reminiscent of the whole episode where I thought I'd broken Rowan's wrist, except we didn't actually make it into the hospital...

Fern, I love the snail cake idea! What a lovely thing for Ngaio to be enthralled with.

The weaning thing is such a non-event that celebrating would seem weird, y'know? Like celebrating getting over a cold.







(Not that nursing was like a cold, but you know, just something natural that runs its course.) Actually Rowan DID ask to nurse this morning, but found there was no milk, and wasn't distressed or anything. So, no body piercings or anything - but if it turns out that I haven't gotten pregnant again within about another year, then I'm going to declare myself done with that boobie function and get them reduced considerably, which will likely take care of my remaining back pain for good and that would be nice.

And Mel - no, I didn't think I would nurse this long! I remember at the beginning I was just so desperate to nurse PERIOD that I didn't even think about how long I would nurse for, then when we hit an 11-month nursing strike I just wanted to nurse her even one more month... then about a year ago I started to WANT to wean her, which lasted a couple months, and since then it's just been sort of "meh. whatever." I am so, so glad I pushed through both those first few months and the nursing strike though. I know she's gotten pretty much every drop I could give her (except for a brief period when I actually had more than she needed and I gave a bunch to a friend with supply issues, but that doesn't count...) It's been a journey and then some.

And... I think I am going to take doula training starting in January and set up a doula practise with a friend. I think that sort of thing is much more manageable with backup, and between us we have had pretty much the whole spectrum of breastfeeding issues and birth experiences. We're also not hard-line super-crunchies, and apparently in this city there is a huge lack of doulas who will take doctors' patients - they all only seem to want to work with midwives. I *know* there are a lot of really good, open-minded docs in town and I don't want to go in with prejudices like that, so I think we will find quite a good market for our services. My friend has also been reading about "baby planners" (like wedding planners... only for babies) who help people choose nursery patterns and things for the baby registry, and we had a good larf about that but then thought - why not offer a similar service but almost in reverse? Helping people have lower-footprint babies, minimizing stuff, reusing things you already have (like retrofitting an appropriate dresser as a change table, etc.), checking out used items for them to ensure safety, cleanliness, etc., how to tell the grandparents what you don't want, how to build a cloth diaper stash, and so on. My friend is already a small business consultant and super-organized and whatnot so I think it will work out well.


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chlo started skipping days in the middle of summer when she'd nurse but is back to nursing 2-3 times a day... I'm not sure when she'll stop or if lol. Well I'm assuming she will..... sometime.









The MIL woes are running rampant here too. Must be that time of year eh?

We're still thinking about sending Chloah to preschool this spring but not sure...

My oldest loved it but Chlo just seems too young IDK.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Somewhat OT, but has anyone been watching Little Britain USA and the bitty sketch? Steve and I want to know how that's been going down over there, and nobody seems to have seen it....
Spughy, that sounds wonderful.

Fern, Alex is snail-obsessed too







: I have no idea why, but he's showing no signs of growing out of it.

Susannah







I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 

Fern, Alex is snail-obsessed too







: I have no idea why, but he's showing no signs of growing out of it.

funny! have you seen this pattern?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oooh-- he'd love that! Thankyou!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i was at a fabulous homebirth yesterday for my dear friend. we've known each other for years so way before either one of us was preggo. we helped out a lot with the social justice programs at our church (i don't go there anymore but she still does). it was so awesome to watch her be a strong, strong mama birthing her baby at her house, which is just down the road from me!

when i read about you all being preggo now, i wish that i could be your doula! how far is it to indiana and atlanta, again?









ez has been hitting and yelling sooooooo much today. i feel like i cannot do anything right. and, i feel like i am trying but am just overwhelmed. it f n sucks!

i am taking my bff (and her newborn) out for her 30th birthday tonight in just a little while. our kids and babes are having a pizza party at her house.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm glad to hear y'all extol the virtues of the Volvo wagon. It is indeed running, and I must say that Woody being able to get in and out by himself and my being able to lift him easily in and out otherwise are huge improvements. Helen, this one technically does have seven seats, if you count the little pop-up seat facing backwards, but mostly we're thinking of the way-back for the dogs.

My house smells deliciously like basil at the moment. I went ahead and pulled up the last of the summer garden, including four big bushes of Genovese and Thai basil, and even dug a brand-new winter garden shaped like a thick rainbow to go around this huge hibiscus growing on the side of the house. (Well, technically Joshua dug it up and I finessed it. Between that and getting the car running, he's got some brownie points to spare!) Pesto and pasta for dinner tonight. Planting the mustard, kale, collards, snap peas, and chard tomorrow. Lesson plans...hmm...some time before Monday...

Woody has this wretched cough that's going around that lasts for 4 to 6 weeks! All the doc could tell us was to get a good natural expectorant and try to keep blowing his nose. Supposedly it's some combination of bacterial infections that wrecks havoc on the mucus membranes. My homeopathic remedies aren't touching it. I'm trying not to worry, but the prospect of a severely depressed immune system for that long has me a little worried. We're 1 1/2 weeks into it now...

Gunter, the bff date sounds fantastic! Hope you had fun.

Fern, those knitted snails are adorable. I'm waist-deep in knitting projects right now (socks for Woody, Clapotis for me, Yoda sweater and longies for little baby) but I want to decorate our Yule tree with little hand-made animal ornaments this year, so I'm putting those on the list.

Jamie, I hear you on the preschool thing. I think Woody is still too attached to me, or at least to the idea of immediate access to me, to be away for hours, but on the other hand, I can see how he'd get a heck of a lot out of it, and I could sure use the time once little baby comes.

Spughy, we didn't celebrate the weaning, either. I think, for me, it was because I felt partially "responsible" for it, like since I was out of milk it was really MY doing, not his. I wouldn't say I felt guilty, but it definitely felt like more a biological than social decision.

Flapjack, I haven't seen or heard of the show. Speaking of, though, has anyone caught Hillary on Dirty Sexy Money?

Jen, I'm turning 31 this year, and I do think that at some point in the past year or so I really began to think of myself as a woman--a mother-woman, a woman with some past behind her--rather than a young woman. I think for me it was a gradual transition rather than an event, though timing-wise it did coincide with my 28th/29th/30th years...


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

HoneyTree, that does NOT sound fun about the cough. Poor Woody. Poor you! Does it keep him up at night? I am envious of your basil though - that season has long since past here. I got the last of the field tomatoes at the local market last week, this week there were none, and there hasn't been local basil for a month or so, and my own was devoured earlier in the summer. But we have brussel sprouts now, so that sort of makes up for it. And cabbage... oh how I love cabbage, yum.

Jamie, I was pondering sending Rowan to preschool - not because I need the time but because I think SHE needs the interaction... but it's expensive, and most around here are 5 days a week, and that just seemed like too much. So I talked to 3 friends who have kids the same age with compatible but different personalities, and we decided to do our own parent-participation preschool and I think we're going to do a nature preschool all outside. It doesn't get cold enough here for that to be an issue, and there are SO many great places to go and things to do for the kids. We're going to do 2 mornings a week, 2 parents on, 2 parents off. So each parent would have 1 morning a week teaching, and one morning off!

My little girl is growing up so fast though... she just left for her first sleepover at Grandma & Grandpa's house. She's spent the night with them before, when we were in Hawaii in the same condo complex, but this is the first time she's been across town from us overnight. DH is going to pick up a video on the way home, but it'll be weird without Rowan here.

Oh, and this afternoon we were driving out to see the salmon again and she asked me "Why doesn't Uncle Ashley have a little girl like me?" so I said that he needed to find a woman, and probably marry her, because men can't give birth to babies (skipping the whole adoption issue, too complicated for now, but she accepts that people are mostly but not always married when they have babies), and she said that *I* should find Uncle Ashley a woman to marry so he could have a little girl. DH and I sort of cracked up at that and I said that Uncle Ashley probably wouldn't appreciate me finding him a woman, and that he had to do it on his own, so I think Rowan has resolved to talk to him about that. Poor man.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jen!!!!







: Hope you're having a great day, and have a great party for Ellie tomorrow!!

I wrote a big fat long post yesterday but encountered some annoying technical difficulty and lost it.







: I can't believe that things are going this badly with all technical systems right now!! DH can't copy my hard drive, so we're just going to have to ship the whole computer out and hope for the best. And the old computer that was hooked up to the TV crapped out too--so right now I'm using his laptop.

Kristina, I hope things go well for you at your friend's place and work and money issues look up.







Please PM if there is any way I can help . . . .

I have been working a lot this week. I have two doula clients that I've been working with--one I just was finishing up with and went over Thursday evening, the other one I just started with and have done 5 hours each yesterday and today. I have another interview with another potential client, too getting set up for next week. I'm excited--I really am feeling happier when I'm working and I think I really need to aim to be working pretty consistently right now. It is a relief financially to feel like I'm able to increase our family income, too, to have some breathing room in the budget. My one client was at a reduced rate, and I threw in a couple of extra hours for her so I am not making bucketloads of cash or anything, but it's a good start and I'm getting some good recent local references, so that's helpful in growing my business. And it's nice to be able to use at least some of my experience and training for something. I also realize that I have advanced leaps and bounds in my homemaking skills in the past thirteen years since I've doula-ed last, and have a lot to contribute in that department too in addition to some real direct and firsthand experience of marriage and motherhood. Including three loooonnnggg years of breastfeeding!!!

No weaning in sight here--Ella is a very devoted and dogged and determined nurser, and she seems to be lately interested in being a baby so she can keep nursing.







I think that I will start trying to more actively facilitate weaning in the spring--right now just doesn't seem like a good time, as she seems to be having a cold again--I think that it's the preschool perma-cold. I took her to the ped for her 3 year checkup on Thursday, and also decided not to vax any more until spring, for the same reason--I don't think we need anything further reducing any of our immune systems! I was sick for weeks, and I still have a little cough/extra gooberyness weeks later. In terms of Ella, she is a little stressed by me suddenly being away working a bit unpredictably too I think, and so I don't want to push her too much with weaning or other changes. I felt bad because she had very, very few hours of sleep Thursday night and I had to totally drag her out of bed Friday morning because I had to be at my client's house, and then the babysitter was going to pick her up from preschool. She ended up having a poop in her pants accident at school, and then another one at the babysitter's house--very unusual for her!!

Anyway, that's what's shaking here. Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

We're pondering preschool for next year, too. Neela loves bigger kids, and isn't too thrilled to be the oldest at her daycare right now. I think I'll keep her in daycare for two days a week for April (my due month). I'm really not sure about what to do over the summer- I would love to have something for her a couple of mornings a week, especially since my husband is applying for a summer semester job at another college. Starting next fall, there is a preschool at the community centre near our house, and it's only 2 or 3 days a week. It should help me get some nap time with the new baby!

Kavita, I'm glad your doula business is going so well. I'm sure with your credentials there must be people lining up to hire you!

HoneyTree, I feel the same way about Neela's weaning (well, not quite yet weaning, but we're down to nursing 2-3 x a week, and it's been over three days since she last nursed- despite offering). More biological than a social decision. I think she would have been moving towards weaning between 3 and 4, but the lack of milk pushed it a bit more quickly than it would have otherwise happened.

Speaking of knitting (those snails are terrific)- I'm just a couple of rows from finishing Neela's skirt. So I'm off the computer to get it done!!!

Happy birthday and parties, Jen & Ellie!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy birthday on Saturday, Jen! And happy birthday yesterday to Ellie. Who else is coming up? I usually go way back to our birth announcements thread to keep up, but STILL have no computer (UGH) so I have such limited time online lately. Kavita, that sucks about your other computer! And our TV died this weekend, too, so it's like we're becoming Amish without even really trying.

I still have no plan for Brynn's birthday but guess I'd better get on that since it's just over two weeks away!

Our ultrasound is on Friday so if any of you want to vote as to if you think it's a boy or a girl, I've set up a poll on the blog.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I voted boy, Amy, but I honestly don't have strong feelings either way. Not really for my baby, either. I was thinking girl, but Neela is certain that our new baby is a boy, so I think she's swaying me.

We seem to have finally overcome the time change and reset to a 5-5:30 wake-up. Which I'm getting used to- I miss spending time with her in the evenings, since she's usually asleep by 7, but we have fun in the mornings.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I voted boy, no real reason just did. I've got 2 of them so everyone should have at least one boy to enjoy









I'm sitting at my friend's house with what I could salvage from my apartment all over the place. Some of the furniture had been given to us and just could not take another move so it's found it's way to someone that will use it for firewood. I've registered with a local homeless group in hopes they will have an opening for a home that would fit us all in the near future. It's great to have a place to live, but 2 adult females an almost teenage female and 2 children in a 2 bedroom trailer is very crowded. We are discussing making this a long term arrangement in a larger place if we can get everything sorted out well. My friend is supposed to be in a wheelchair and has a lot of problems getting around so I've taken over all cooking duties and a number of other things that require standing or walking. The place is far from child proof at the moment which is stressful for all of us, but it does have a yard which is an improvement for the kids. I'm still applying for every job I come across that I could perform, but no luck yet. Hopefully the right job is just out there waiting for me. I finally got in to see my doctor about my knee today and he thinks it is just sprained. It is in a splint and I am taking medication to keep the swelling down.

I should be around more regularly now that I am moved in and will hopefully do a better job keeping up. We will be doing Joseph's birthday over the weekend and still don't know what all we will be doing for it.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you for the birthday wishes!







I had a wonderful birthday on Saturday, and Ellie's party on Sunday went very well. (Lots of pictures are on my blog, of course!) I did cut myself a little slack and didn't go too nuts with prepping for the party - I didn't mop or vacuum, just straightened up and made a really awesome pirate cake and munchies. It went over great! We got Ellie a wooden doll house from Melissa and Doug and some fairy clings for the walls in her bedroom. It was a pirate themed party, which was Ellie's choice. She even wore her pirate costume! So cute! Ellie's actual birthday is Wednesday, but we decided to celebrate early so family could all come to the party - plus I have a conference to attend all day on Wednesday.

I'm reading along, just don't have a lot of time to reply/comment. Basically I have three part time jobs (accounting for DH's business, child care at the gym, at working for the school system) and I'm finding it a bit tougher to manage my time. Plus, I still work out for 30-90 minutes a day every day. Overall, life is great - just BUSY!







But I'm feeling more ahead on stuff because I finally started my Christmas shopping today. Usually I am done by this point in the year, though! Its going to be a mix of homemade stuff and a few bought things. There are some people who just don't appreciate homemade stuff, and so I'm not wasting my time/energy on them (I'll just buy something instead). But I'm making a Christmas quilt for my parents and sending homemade yummies to friends and sewing teepees for Killian and Ellie.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

hi all!
just wanted to pop on and say hello.
i have been both busy and also trying to stay calm and simpler when i'm not too busy, hence my lack of keeping up with you all, though i am reading along, as always...

honeytree thanks for asking about dirty sexy monday! sadly, they cut the entire episode that i was in...and the guy who loved me and wanted to write me on the show was demoted, and a new guy took over, and so that entire thing has been totally lost on me. it has been a weird year, such a roller coaster, but by this point, it has been months of realizing that wasn't going to pan out, and i am over it, and not very surprised that my episode didn't air. so now, i am focusing on what i am doing now, at peace in my present moment, of mothering, yoga teacher training, writing (though i need to write more), and just keeping up with life!

finley turned three last week, and we had a sweet little party with five of his friends, burgers, and cake. after he blew out the candles, he asked "am i three now?" his face was beautiful, and it was a challenge for me not to completely bawl, but i held it together







he is so sweet!

amy, you crack me up, becoming amish without trying!!
and i voted boy, too, which i felt strongly before, but as we near the big day, i'm not sure...cannot wait to find out!

happy birthday to everyone!!! love hearing about the parties








spughy, the business idea sounds great,
and honeytree i hope woody is better soon
and kavita, i hope ellie feels more herself soon
and jen, you sound so busy!, and happy belated bday to you,
and kristina, feel better!, and good luck with settling into the new place,
and helen, hugs!,
and fern, you go knitting woman you!
and mel, i don't know how you do early mornings.
and susannah,
and gunter, i hope little ez feels peace and joy soon and that you make it through this challenging time...i definitely empathize. finley has his moments.
and jamie, hang in there with the MIL woes!
mine was here two weeks ago, and it was a night.mare.
and susannah, big hugs to keagan! how scary! i'm so glad he's okay.
and kaspirant and jamie, hi!
and hugs to everybody else this lovely birthday month!!!!

i love november.








and i turn 29 on thanksgiving day this year. woohoo.

by the way, for anyone in NC, i am going to be performing my one woman play at wake forest in winston salem on december 2nd, which is a tuesday. i don't know how far from w-s you NC mamas are, but PM me if you want more info. i'd Love to meet you!

as for us and weaning, finley seems nowhere near that, either.
if i'm away all day, he does fine without me, and the biggest news here is that he is going to sleep with "just daddy" (if i leave the house), which is AMAZING. and i suddenly feel so free to be able to be out a bit at night! most of the time, he has stayed asleep, but once he woke up when i wasn't here, and that was a disaster...so we have to work on that.
when he is home with me (which he is now, without a car, from 8 to 4, while dh works), he does usually nurse between 1 and 4 x...
i imagine/hope he'll wean in the next few months by himself, but we'll see.
i am not in a place of hating it, though, so i'm just fine for now.
if we get pregnant this spring, which i hope!, then maybe it'll naturally completely stop.

ah, so that is me for now.
am also doing a staged playreading, which is nice, to be doing a bit of acting for my creative spirit. i fear they are putting too much time and energy into something that should just be whipped out, but we'll see. big surprise here: i play the deaf wife!

off to sleep.

love to you all!!!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa! I'm only about 2-3 hours from Winston-Salem! I'll have to see if I can make it!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

It's my baby's birthday!







: (And he's giving me the greatest gift of all by being asleep still at 8:10am!) Our plans for today didn't work out, so we're just going to do all of our normal stuff. We did have a couple neighbors over this weekend for the train cake, and he'll have a little party at daycare tomorrow w/ his friends.

I love thinking through the birth day and thinking about what I was doing at this time 3 years ago and looking at how far we've come, what a precious spirit we have with us now with Ezra in our family. Hard to believe we didn't know our babies yet back then!! Here's the birth story if anyone's interested: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...+delivered+dad

I haven't been able to read along the past couple days but otherwise still following along







Hope everyone is well.

Kristina, thinking of you.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
Whoa! I'm only about 2-3 hours from Winston-Salem! I'll have to see if I can make it!

uhm, me, too! i am about 2 hours east of winston-salem. i lived there for about 6 months when i was first married.

so, let's all three meet up!!! how exciting. I have one client due on Dec 15th that i need to hang around here for but i have a back up doula.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy Birth Day Ezra and Awaken! Thank you for sharing your story again







:


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Today was perfect! Jacob is three. Three years ago today I truly became a mother. I held my son for the first time and knew the pain of separation like I never dreamed I would feel. Three years ago, I saw my son for the first time and let go of him for the first time. And now, I held him as he fell asleep, my big boy, my baby, my nursling, my friend. I am so blessed that this child is the one who made me a mother. I am so blessed that Jacob is my son and that I get to spend my days knowing him, loving him and teaching him. I am so blessed that today, three years ago, I was given the most precious gift, the most amazing task and the most rewarding thing in all the world...the chance to be a mother, his mother.

Today I celebrate my son. The boy he is, the man he is becoming, the person he is. Today I celebrate my firstborn. My ebullient, active, curious, animated, loving, caring, compassionate, tender, mischievous, spirited, contemplative, ever-learning boy.

Even deeper a celebration than the one we had today is the one happening inside me. The celebration of motherhood that I quietly pay tribute to internally as I externally celebrate my son. Celebrating the obstacles that we overcame together, Jacob and I, while he was in utero. Celebrating my strength and power as I birthed him three years ago. Remembering and celebrating him is also a celebration of birth that brought me to who I am today. This boy gave me the opportunity to be the best mother I can possibly be. This boy gave me a gift of truly finding my meaning and purpose in life. This boy is my son, and I am his mother and that is why I celebrate today.

Jacob is three and for this reason I celebrate.
I am his mama and for this reason I celebrate.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

:

That's lovely.
I'm still here, reading along, not really having anything to say.


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday to all the babes I missed!

Well she's here! Another November baby, 16 days late, so she was actually born on my due date with Chlo!

http://mamiesgoo.livejournal.com/292734.html?mode=reply (NSFW and graphic pictures/story)

Now I get to focus on Chloah's birthday and Thanksgiving!

Chlo is having a hard time so far, she spent all of last night crying, actual tears and all, wanting to nurse (she's been night weaned since Feb.) and just really sad







I've been trying to spend as much time as I can with her so far but she's still upset







I feel horrible.







(( I'm actually tearing up about it now







I don't know what to do I guess it will get better I just feel like crap when she cries like that. Hopefully she'll sleep well tonight and feel better in the morning.

What'd you guys get your kiddos for their birthdays? We're just thinking new coloring books and some art stuff because she's into coloring/drawing at the moment. Not sure.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats Jamie! Beautiful.

I decided to stop feeling guilty for being so far behind on the thread and just try to keep up with what's current.

I keep reading and realizing so much has happened that when it's time to type I forget what i want to say. I'm silly.

I'm laying in bed,...should be sleeping...listening to my kids and hubby sleep.

It's so beautiful


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy Birth Day and congratulations, Jamie! I was going to stalk you on your DDC if you hadn't posted by this morning, and here she is. Weclome baby girl!

Happy birthday to you, too, kaspirant and Jacob!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jacob (and Ellie, and anyone else I missed - sorry!)

And congratulations Jamie!!! I hope Chloah falls in love with her new little sister soon.









I have a slight cold, but nothing else newsworthy is happening here. Rowan's birthday is tomorrow... we're not really doing a party, I'll make cupcakes tonight to bring to playgroup tomorrow but Rowan seemed really indifferent to the idea of a party so I figured, why bother? She has a bunch of cool presents so she'll be happy.

Kristina,







.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Was there something yellow on her eyes? I haven't seen that before, but she's absolutely gorgeous. Much love to Chloah









We do big presents for birthdays and just a stocking for xmas, so Skye is getting a dolls house and a bike for her birthday- both preloved.


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poop and mucus. She had a ton of meconium and mucus I didn't see her like that really because they wiped her down a bit before they handed her to me lol thankfully.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Congratulations! Was there something yellow on her eyes? I haven't seen that before, but she's absolutely gorgeous. Much love to Chloah









We do big presents for birthdays and just a stocking for xmas, so Skye is getting a dolls house and a bike for her birthday- both preloved.

Thanks guys! Last night was MUCH better, here's to hoping tonight goes well also.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Oh Jamie, congratulations!!! She is beautiful!
And I hope tonight was better, too, and that each night continues to be better for everyone.

Gunter and Q of C, am SO excited that we may be able to meet up! I'll PM you and we can work out details. If anyone else is nearby and wants to join in, PM me







Amy, I'll include you, even though it is way too far...

Whilst I'm super-busy this week, I am feeling calm about it all and good. And a bit in shock that Thanksgiving is in one week!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

happy belated birthday, ezra, ellie and jacob!!! and, to jamie's newest babe!!!

isn't honeytree kinda close enough to winston-salem, too? yeah, i think you are mama! get on up here.

i have been at two births in less than a week. they were both totally glorious. one home and one hospital...both so fabulous in their own ways. a shockingly awesome induction, with pit turned off early, mom in the tub for about 4 hours, and then the doc quietly sat with the mom for over two hours of pushing. and, letting me do perineal massage, the nurse brought in mineral oil and the doc even guiding me on how to help her stretch! i am still shaking my head at the support given through the whole thing.

i have one more client for dec but am trying to squeeze an ikea trip in before that or maybe after b/c she's already 4cm!

it's gotten cold here and we even had snow flurries!

DH loses his job at the end of next month. so, we're trying to decide if it's time to live abroad for a while somewhere else or do some more volunteer work internationally. bali, again?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Gunter, if you go to IKEA this close to Christmas your client's baby will probably be several weeks old before you make it out again







I think you should come to Europe...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Pregnancy insomnia.







I think it's around 4:00am or so. Blah.

Jamie, congratulations on your new little one! I hope Chloah's adjustment is easier soon. That must be really hard for you, mama.

Happy birth (and birthing) days to everyone recently! We still haven't made an official plan for a party; Brynn's birthday falls on a Wednesday so I guess we will have a get-together the following Saturday. I still haven't sent out invites, though, but I'd better get on that. I just want something really simple this year!

I think part of the reason I can't sleep is because we are *probably* going to be able to find out the baby's sex today (a day early)! My official ultrasound is on Friday morning, but they don't allow children under six into their exam rooms (this ultrasound is at the hospital, not my regular midwife/OB's office) so Jason actually called our midwife/OB's office to complain about it. I had my 20-week appointment scheduled for this morning anyway, so the OB, who is a friend of ours and knows Brynn well, said that she would do a quickie scan while I'm there so that Brynn can be there with us to see the baby and to **hopefully** find out if it's a baby brother or sister! I'm excited, but realized tonight that I do have a slight preference in one direction, but I won't say which way.







So maybe in just a few hours, I will know if we're having a son or another daughter! Pretty cool.

Well I'm going to go eat a snack and try to go back to sleep.


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope you get the sex you want









That's nuts they don't allow kids under six though!

WELL today is the first day with Alex back at work. I haven't been able to sleep since having the baby very well. I've been up before 6 every day if not earlier. And to make the day extra special Khylie woke up puking all over the place. Now Chloah keeps coughing







(((( I'm so upset I'm trying not to panic but feel a slippery slope happening already.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, Jamie - puking kids around a newborn, that can't be fun.







Is there someone you can call to help you out for today?

Well, Rowan is now officially 3!!! I baked the most beautiful cupcakes (I will post pics to my food blog this afternoon) - they are strawberry cupcakes, I actually found a recipe that used real strawberries IN the cupcakes then I put more in the icing and topped each with the tip of a strawberry. They are very pretty, and I think Rowan will be pleased. And I finished her lovely purple scarf, which I'm very happy about.

She's still asleep, when she wakes up we'll open some presents and head off to playgroup. I just hope I can get some protein into her before she demands strawberry cupcakes for breakfast.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh Jamie







Hang in there, girl, and call for back-up!

Spughy...Awww.







Sounds like a lovely day! Happy birthday to Rowan and happy labor day to you!!

Well, our ultrasound was fun but we didn't get to find out the sex of the babe. He/She was having a dance par-TAY in there, and my OB couldn't get the scanner positioned in such a way to see up and under the babe's booty. So we'll try again tomorow - keep your fingers crossed! Oh and us worrying about Brynn not being there was totally irrelevant; she couldn't have cared less about it! She was actually kind of being a spaz because we wouldn't let her hold the camcorder.







Anyhoo!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

cough, cough, terms derogatory to people with disabilities (cerebral palsy, specifically) cough, cough, cough.

I'm sorry baby didn't cooperate- that was my first thought when I got up this morning, actually








Spughy, is this the strawberry cupcake with a bit of cream cheese in from a blog that's obsessed with swiss meringue icing? If so, they're worth it, I made them last summer.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I, too, had an ultrasound recently. My darling little fetus was very cooperative and I was able to see again for certain that we are having our fourth boy. I fell absolutely head over heels in love with him when the perinatologist turned on the 4D and I saw his beautiful little gorgeous face. Oh my word, I cried like a baby. He is just perfect.

However, I still have a marginal placenta previa and it has not changed at all since my last scan 6 weeks ago so I am unfortunately having to cancel my homebirth plans and schedule a c-section for my 5th and possibly last baby.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

DID. May have have a beautiful birth for your beautiful boy, however he comes. How many weeks are you now?

Jamie, good luck! I hope that you have a smooth day and get the help (and sleep) that you need.

We're coasting here. Three is tricky, so much "self-hood" from my formerly easy-going, polite, and communicative girl. I find myself wondering what she happened several times a day- we have had challenges before, but never so many tears and screams. I'm trying to keep level headed, and enjoy the loving and happy moments when they come. Like right now- so I'm off the internet to have a few cuddles before work (and the "Neela and daddy" day that they have planned).


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
*cough, cough, terms derogatory to people with disabilities (cerebral palsy, specifically) cough, cough, cough.*

I'm sorry baby didn't cooperate- that was my first thought when I got up this morning, actually








Spughy, is this the strawberry cupcake with a bit of cream cheese in from a blog that's obsessed with swiss meringue icing? If so, they're worth it, I made them last summer.

???


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

DiD. I'm so sorry you're facing a c-section, but I think you're an astoundingly brave mama to be prepared to do whatever's necessary to get this little one here safely. Is your doctor going to take your post-dates habit into account when the two of you set a date?
Mel, are you mum, btw? I thought all you west-ponders used mama... that's cool. I know what you mean about three being hard- it feels like all of the months that we spent with Skye being desperately clingy and wanting, you know, affection and intimacy and stuff are now being piled into one big rebellious puddlejumping lollyneeding toythrowing hissy fit of threeness.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Jamie, read this link It's the internet and there's people from all over the world reading. I'm generally seeing it more as a substitute for a klutz, for someone who is clumsy or uncoordinated when I see it on the internet, which makes me think that the UK disability reference has been co-opted over there.

Laurence Clark probably puts it better.

urban dictionary has seven definitions, all of which are essentially the same.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 







DID. May have have a beautiful birth for your beautiful boy, however he comes. How many weeks are you now?

Thank you. I am 28 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







DiD. I'm so sorry you're facing a c-section, but I think you're an astoundingly brave mama to be prepared to do whatever's necessary to get this little one here safely. Is your doctor going to take your post-dates habit into account when the two of you set a date?

Unfortunately my c-section will be scheduled at some point around 37-38 weeks. It's entirely possible my little sweetie will have to spend a little time in the NICU but the real danger is if I begin to efface and dilate, the placenta is so close that there's a serious risk of hemmorhaging. A handful of weeks early is worth avoiding the risk of one or both of us bleeding to death. I make healthy, strong babies so I know he'll be okay.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

DiD, I am sorry to hear about your PP and the change in plans, but it is good that you know ahead of time and can take precautions to make sure you and the baby are safe. My little brother was born 4 weeks early because my mom had placenta previa, and he too was in the NICU for a bit. But, they went on to have a very wonderful nursing relationship (he self-weaned sometime after 3yo) and he has always been an awesome and smart boy, despite being early! I'm sure you will both come out fine, mama.









As for me, we had a great ultrasound this morning and found out that we are having a *BOY!!!!!!*

I haven't posted to the blog because Jason wants to wait to tell his family in person next week, but I did post some pictures to Shutterfly. This computer I'm using is such a piece of crap that it won't load the icon for me to create a link, so just click on this:
http://share.shutterfly.com/share/re...8AZuGLFs0aNmLX

I honestly didn't know how I'd feel if we found out we were having a boy, but I am SO EXCITED about it now that it's real!! I just feel so blessed that we will have the experience of having both, and that Jason will have the chance to be a father to a son. I think it will be as healing for him as having a daughter has been for me.

Just looking at the ultrasound pictures, I am totally falling in love with this baby! I've felt really connected for the past few weeks, but now, I am totally over the moon and CANNOT WAIT to meet him in person!

It's really awesome.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats, Amy!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats on the boy Amy. I wasn't sure what to think when we found out Joseph was a boy either. I couldn't imagine not having both of my boys now.

Joseph was 3 on Wednesday, the 19th. He just had his check up today and at 40" weighs in at 44lbs. He is a very big boy and can do far too many very involved things with his hands. It doesn't help that where we live now is very much not child proofed.

David also had a check up and at 7 months he was right at 19lbs and 29". I thought he was bigger based on how big Joseph was at 6 months


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Okay, mamas, any room for another newbie here







?

I'm a double DDC mama with Helen and Gunter. I have a wonderful, sunshiney little boy named Ben who was born on 11/18/05. I didn't know about MDC back then, and really didn't know a lot about APing. My darling boy taught me how to be attached to him, even if people around me weren't supportive. I wish I could have been the mother to him then that I am now, but he and I (and DH) learned it all together, and we did the best we could. Now, we also have little Molly, who is going to hit 9 mos tomorrow, and I am a happy, mostly crunchy AP mama.

I have been active in my Feb 08 DDC, and would love to jump in with you guys and your Nov 05 babies. I think I have read all of this month's posts (you are some chatty mamas!







) and think that it is amazing both how similar and how different our LO's all sound, despite being the exact same age!

I love all the naked dancers and little pirates and snail-lovers!! Ben is seriously into trains, and I agree with whoever it was (sorry I forgot) who talked about not loving Thomas for the way they treat each other. We have tons of wooden tracks and generic trains, but my mom just got Ben a huge collection of Thomas books for his b-day, and we are trying to pick the ones that have better themes in them.

He also loves his naked time, but, much to my delight, was able to dress himself completely this morning!!! He's been close for a while, but today was the first complete process.

He still nurses one time per day, after he wakes up from his nap. And he is SERIOUSLY attached to it. I am actually really ready for him to wean, but he loves it, so we'll see how he and I go forward with this. (Speaking of my journey as a mother...3 years ago, I would NEVER have believed you if you had told me I would be nursing a 3-yr-old







!!)

I'm so excited for Jamie, DiD, Amy and everyone I missed who has a new baby or is expecting. It has been so wonderful to have Molly join our lives, and I am excited that so many of you are going through similar journeys!!

And







to all the mamas going through transitions, home/partner issues, sleep regression issues. I don't know you all yet, but I've read a lot of posts tonight and my heart has gone out to you all so much!!!

Anyway, after this big, long intro about myself, lets hope I don't screw it up and not make sure to be around







!

Emily


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Welcome, Emily!

Speaking of nursing, Ellie did nurse today - the first time since Sunday! She's asked several times this week, and I'll say, "Sure, just wait a minute till we can go sit down." and then I go sit down and she gets distracted and doesn't come over. I think I may have a child who will actually taper off and stop nursing on her own! (I feel the slightest bit guilty that I weaned Killian on his 4th birthday - I was so ready to be done after 2.5 years of tandem nursing... he wasn't particularly upset about it, but I still feel a little bad.)

I trimmed Ellie's hair a little tonight - she actually was getting terrible split ends! Curly hair is just so dry - I condition it by rubbing coconut oil into it several times a week, but I guess I'll just have to trim it every few months. She still has the baby-textured hair, so even though its big and curly, its not very thick at all. (before and after pictures in my blog, though DH couldn't tell a difference!) What are the rest of ya'll doing with your little one's hair nowdays? Ellie will sometimes agree to a ponytail or pigtails, but most often she either wants it down completely or a "princess braid" - my cleverly titled way of getting the lock of hair that falls in her face all the time out of the way by braiding just that one section.

So, Ellie is a tomboy much of the time - she loves to wear Killian's hand me downs and plays rough and tough with the boys often... but she definitely is developing a girly-girl side! Tonight Killian and DH were playing X-box after dinner and I asked Ellie what she wanted to do after her bath and haircut and she told me she wanted her fingernails and toenails painted. DH and were laughing about how Ellie has a little spa night! Haircut, pedicure, and manicure!







The other day I asked her to get dressed and she ran off to her room. Usually I lay out about three outfits on her bed in the morning and let her pick which one (that way she still gets to pick what she wears and I don't have to fight the you-can't-wear-a-tank-top-and-swimsuit-bottom-when-its-20-degrees-battle) - she brought me to her room a few minutes later to show me that she had laid out five lovely outfits on her bed for her to choose from! How cute is that?

PS - I have a great new pic of the kids in my siggie!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Jen, holy snow!!! Is that from up where you live?!?! Woody has been so curious about snow lately. He desperately wants us to procure some so that he might go sledding. Alas, it hasn't snowed here in something like 15 years...

Welcome, Emily!!

Amy, wow!! A boy! I think I've said before that I think this babe is going to be a girl, and I thought I'd have feelings about that, but...meh. I can't rally any sentiment of significance. Still, we don't and won't know for sure, so maybe that's why? And again, I'm right there with ya with the pregnancy insomnia. I recently read that 97% of all pregnant women report an inability to sleep through the night. I have Woody to blame recently, though, as he's still up several times a night with a coughing fit.







Going on week 3 of the 4-6 week wicked cough illness... I've resorted to Vicks VapoRub. Blech.

Jamie, those pictures are really powerful. She looks like such a calm little thing! And your other children look so happy to meet her. We've started prepping Woody for the mess and drama. I think that will be the hardest on him, that and not being able to sit and cuddle with mama when he gets stressed out.

Barcelona, now that you mention it I remember you had posted about your episode. I had forgotten. But it must be so nice to be able to focus on other projects that really draw you. I must say that I'm rather looking forward to that myself, though I don't know yet what those other projects might be...

So, for Fern, I have to share: There was a knitted toy charity auction last night that I made a tiny, last-minute entry into. The proprietor of one of my local LYSs, a woman who is somewhere between an acquaintance and a friend, organized the auction, and it was really cool; all the knitted toys were set out with bidding sheets and jars in front of them. You "voted" for your favorite toy with quarters, then you bid if you wanted to take one home. My toy set didn't win (or even come close!!!), but it sold for I think $25, which, along with the few bucks in quarters, went to the local animal shelter.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Theresa, I love that idea, can I steal it? I love your snail, too







I'm sorry Woody's poorly.

Emily







Glad to see you over here.

Jen, I love that picture. Skye hasn't shown the slightest interest in nail varnish yet- I have enough difficulty getting her to let me brush her hair. I swear, if I thought she'd sit still for the hairdresser I'd just have it cut into a neat little pixie cut. She's asking for it short and spiky as well, but she's hit and miss with the cooperation these days. Oh, and basically she wears it Amy Winehouse style, looking like she's slept in it, tossed and turneI want to come visit- I miss snow. We haven't had a proper covering anywhere here since the Christmas Skye was born









DiD







He may have to spend time in NICU, but then again his birth weight is likely to be good at that stage. Isaac was born at 37 weeks (though I went into labour naturally) and though he's always been a bit more fragile than my others, his APGARs were great at birth.

Amy, I love being a mama to boys, I really do. I hope your new little boy brings you all the joy that my horde do me.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome Emily! It's always fun to add another to the party!









I wish I could see the pictures y'all are posting but this computer won't load them so I'll have to see them next time I go to the library. Speaking of hair, Jen, Brynn's is pretty much always an issue for us. I had been letting it grow out since last April and it was very long (for her), down past her shoulders. Her bangs have finally grown all the way out too, but it was just such a *hassle*. She's got really fine hair so it ends up looking stringy if it's not brushed out 5 times a day, but with the cold and dry weather, it gets terribly static-y. I was having to put it in ponytails every day just to keep it manageable (which I think looked utterly *adorable*) but she HATES pony-tails (and they really get in the way now that it's cold enough to wear hats)...not to mention the fact that she twists her hair into horrible knots that often have to be cut out...so I chopped it off last week, back to a short pixie. She's happier now (she'd been saying for the past couple of months that her hair wasn't "short enough") and it's so much easier. Jason was a little sad, he liked it long, but man, with a 3-year old, you gotta go for easy! I was just about to post pictures but I realized I don't have any of her new shorter style; she's wearing a hat in the pictures I took of her this week. I'll try to post some today.

HoneyTree, have you tried a humidifier for the cough? Brynn was waking up several times a night the week after Halloween coughing and coughing, but we got a humidifier for our room and she's been fine since. Also, I've heard that rubbing Vicks on the feet on then putting socks on works great for coughs. I've never tried it, but I've heard it from several people.

I'm still totally on cloud 9 about the babe.







Thanks for all of the well-wishes! Oh and Jen, I still kind of marvel at your predictive abilities. You said you felt that I'd be having a boy LONG before I had even considered the possibility of another child! So, maybe you need a part-time job with the Psychic Friends Network.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats, Amy!!! So, names???

Welcome, Emily. I checked out the photos in your blog, and you have a beautiful family.

Teresa, I love your knitted toy. Neela checked out the picture and loves it, too- though whenever she pretends to knit she's always making a dinosaur. We once checked out your dinosaur for Woody and she looooves out!

Helen, I am mum. There seems to be a divide at the border in pronounciation at least; many folks here spell it mom but say mum. And some are mama, too. When we lived in Oregon with lots of other international students, there was a group of kids that thought that mum and dad were our names. They also called another set of parents "abba and ima", another dad "ottosan", etc. Somehow it didn't compute that they were all different languages for the same terms, so the kids assumed that these were our names







It was really funny to walk out to the playground and have six kids calling "mum" to me!

QofC- your new photo is lovely, as is Ellie's haircut. Neela has never had a haircut, and she can just now get wisps of bangs in her eyes. Her curls at the back are down to her shoulders now, though. She tells me she wants to grow it "down to my feet", so I don't see a haircut in our near future.

Kristina, those are some BIG boys you have! We're taking Neela to the GP today for a three year check up, since she hasn't seen her since she was about 8 months old. I want to re-establish a GP here, so we have someone for the new baby if we need it. Neela is *not* happy about going, because "Super heroes DON'T go to the doctor and they DON'T get measured!".


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, Mel, can you argue with that?







Rowan is often a superhero too - it's the only way she wears her lovely purple scarf I knitted her - as a cape. She is going for her annual checkup in a week or so - and.... I am getting my IUD OUT at the same time.









Theresa, that is SUCH a cute little toy set! I can't wait until I am proficient enough to do things like that. (Which reminds me I need to be knitting some 20s squares for my next knitting lesson... yikes)

Amy, congrats on the boy! I was right too









It was supposed to be stormy today and I psyched myself up for a day of tidying and cleaning... and now it's a gorgeous sunny day with just a light breeze.







: So I don't know whether to ignore the weather and clean anyway (which seems slightly sacrilegious and ungrateful) or take the kid and the dog to the beach for a good play. Ooh! I forgot to tell you guys - the last sunny day we had (Wed I think?) we were at the beach and there were DOZENS of seals flopping around probably around 5-10 metres from shore! And there were tons of gulls, too, and the seals were splashing the gulls and playing and it was all quite magical. Rowan was entranced for a few minutes, but then the lure of the giant octopus got her again. I watched them for a long time. I've never seen seals like that before.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I have all of Winter's birthday gifts purchased and hidden away in my closet. But I am so not ready to plan his birthday party. He suddenly looks giant to me.

He talks about his baby brother in mom's tummy and how when he comes out, he's going to rock him to sleep and love him. Awww.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Spughy, that sounds wonderful. I miss the sea so badly- it's the first time I've ever lived properly inland, and it's horrible not being able to get to the coastline when I need a reality check. I know it's only an hour away, but we hardly ever seem to go. I'm having a wobbly day emotionally and I could just do with something real.
I cut Skye's hair, though: she's refusing to go to the hairdresser so I did it myself. It's tidier, though not what I'd call professional- looking: just a bob. Steve hates it


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 

So, for Fern, I have to share: There was a knitted toy charity auction last night that I made a tiny, last-minute entry into. The proprietor of one of my local LYSs, a woman who is somewhere between an acquaintance and a friend, organized the auction, and it was really cool; all the knitted toys were set out with bidding sheets and jars in front of them. You "voted" for your favorite toy with quarters, then you bid if you wanted to take one home. My toy set didn't win (or even come close!!!), but it sold for I think $25, which, along with the few bucks in quarters, went to the local animal shelter.









that is FAB!!! OMG. you are a GREAt knitter mama! i love the log and mushroom too. did you use a pattern? i want if you did! could probably figure out if you didn't. i was daydreaming about knit logs just the other day


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh wow.. so much going on!!

jamie, Big congrats on the birth of your baby!!







:
AMY: a boy! wow. im so happy for you! and those photos are great.. he looks just beautiful!

SARAH, those cupcakes are like the perfectness of small yummy..if that makes a bit of sense.

MEL.. neela, i sooo know how you are feeling. ngaio isn't 3 yet, but she is..almost!

DID.. im so sorry things arent going how you want them with your baby boy.. im praying for a miracle..but like helen said, you are amazing and strong and yeah. we love you.

i went to the waldorf christmas fair today..i remember 3 years ago this day i went..sad that i hadnt had a baby yet, but glad i could go see the beauty. now she comes and just loves it. the sights and wonders and other lovely children and the tasty treats and everything. its so much fun to have kids! well, most of the time

i hear speak of IKEA.. well i went yesterday. its a once a year kind of thing now that i live so far from civilization. it was fun.. i found some pretty cool stuff.. im looking forward to chistmas and birthdays as ive poretty much completed my very miniscule shopping..now i have a lot of crafting to do.

some good news on my side of the world.. timothy found a wee place to rent just down our street, so he will be around a bunch more for the kids..which = more time and space for me..which = a happy fern. im really pleased. like over the moon. its the perfect situation for us.

sorry to anyone i missed. im in vancouver at my moms and like always things are totally insane. its hard to be here, but i needed to come, so im trying to make the best of it. retail therapy..

i need a beer.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hi fern! lovely to see folks, i'm afraid i haven't been following! my little one just turned 3 a week ago, and is displaying all of the *i'm a baby! no, i'm a girl!* kind of conflict that my first did at this age. i find it much harder than 2, by far. at the same time lots of new independence, off to ballet all by herself, and (until today, when i think she's a bit under the weather) cutting back on nursing so much. i'm also ready to wean, but i'm going to let it be for a while. i'm on a serious candida healing program, so i can imagine she's also doing a lot of healing and i'd love for her to benefit from it all as much as i am, so i think nursing at least another 6 months would be fine. she and my 8 year old are very close x we've been living in london, uk for some time now (hi flapjack!!) and will be going home to vancouver in a month, for a month or so. would be lovely to get together a knit, hey fern?

now that my little is so big, i'm going to go study for a couple of days, very exciting. this is when i get baby fever again, it is between my work and my baby-brain now, we'll see who wins









*


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes, mamas!









Fern, I don't know all your story, but it does sound like a lovely solution! Congrats!

Helen, post a pic on your blog of Skye's new haircut! My mom cut all of my siblings (and my) hair as kids. Her skill developed over time, and now she cuts the hair of almost everyone in my family, including my DH and kids.

Spughy, it was awful here yesterday....PLEASE tell me you went outside!!









My little 3-yr-old is playing trains again right now, letting me type for a few minutes of "me" time. He is usually SO good about self-play. I gotta say that I sure do love it! Though he does have his slip-ups. Like this morning, I was still in bed sleeping with the baby, and Ben comes in and wakes me up asking me to help fix his caterpillar toy. I couldn't think of what he meant, and figured that if he was waking me, that DH must have dozed of on the couch or something, so I went out to help. Well, it turns out that he had pulled the nose and antennae off of a little felt caterpillar that his grandma made him...I'm thinking it was his way of creating a "need" to come and get me. Sadly the caterpillar is probably not going to be fixed, but, oh well, it's just a toy, and I'm still proud of him for being such a self-starter so much of the time. Speaking of him needing attention...I gotta run and play trains( for the zillionth time) with my little big boy!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I added some pictures to my photobucket account including some with my newest dd, my friend's 12 year old, and the youngest kitty in the house. We have no clue as to his parentage, but he is a precious little thing named Stormy and is always getting in to everything. I wish I had gotten a picture yesterday of both Stormy and David taking a nap on my bed.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Emily, I managed to take the dog for a walk yesterday, but I spent the whole rest of the day cleaning.







The house was a complete tip, birthday detritus everywhere. (I don't know where it all came from, she didn't get that much stuff.) Plus the birthday stuff landed on top of a day or two of neglect due to a cold, so it sort of spiraled out of hand. But I did pack about half of Rowan's toys away and stuck them in the attic, if she doesn't notice then I think I'll donate most of them but if she does and asks for something in particular, she can have it if she trades something in the current toybox. I am sick of the overflowing toybox that makes the living room impossible to keep tidy.

And then when DH and DD came home last night (THEY went outside to play) they immediately shed clothing ALL OVER THE PLACE.







:

Now I need to lock DH in the house for a day (or several) so he can do something with all his piles (hee, not those kind) and we can feel a little more organized.

But, it's another nice day (look, a webcam a few blocks from my house!) and I am pretty sure that I get to go for a jog then coffee with my as-yet-childfree friends, which will be nice.

Helen, I wanna see pics of Skye now too! I bet she's adorable. Well, how could she not be?

Kristina, your bunch is very cute!

Fern, how long are you in Vanc for? (Any chance you could pop over here for a visit??? Or maybe I feel a daytrip coming on...)


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello all!

Things are going a little weird over here. I was walking down my street and stepped into a big pothole and twisted my ankle and fell. My foot and ankle hurt enough that I actually just dragged myself/crawled to the curb, at there and called my husband on the cell to come in the car and pick me up because I wasn't sure I could walk. (I was about two houses down, at the intersection!) I went on to where I was going (a doula consult in my neighborhood about a block away!) once I ascertained that I could sort of bear weight and hobble/limp along, but afterwards when I got home I was really in a lot of pain. I iced it and elevated it, and took 800 mg of ibuprofen, and after a while I felt like a bunch of me was hurting but most of it (my right hip, lower back, thigh, and knee) all seemed like "painful but ultimately okay" but my left foot really hurt and it seemed like a visit to urgent care or ER to rule out it being broken was prudent. An opinion that was verified by the nurse at the insurance company, who asked a bunch of questions and told me to go to the ER and get it xrayed.

So I did and luckily it's not broken but it is sprained. So I'm doing a lot of sitting around today. It hurts to walk on but otherwise isn't too terrible and the rest of me feels better this morning. (And I think this lady wants to hire me, so that's a plus!)

Then I got into a huge fight with my sister on the phone on the way back from the ER and she hung up on me. This is not normal for us, we are very close and usually get along great, but there is a lot going on with her and some of what I said really upset her. I feel bad about that, and also worried b/c she is supposed to come for Thanksgiving. Already BIL is not coming, b/c he's staying with his mom b/c of their relationship problems. Which my parents don't know because she's keeping it a secret for now b/c my dad has surgery scheduled the Wed after thanksgiving and she doesn't want to worry them, and I don't know how much her kids know b/c she doesn't want them to have to keep this big secret but BIL wants to tell them now. And my friend who I invited still hasn't responded to tell me whether her family (two adults and a kid) is going to come or not. So the whole Thanksgiving thing is turning into a potential disaster!! At least I am not feeling the need to clean or cook as much, since at this point I don't really give a flying f*** anymore!!! My sister and her kids and my parents and their dog are driving down from MI, and my sis and the kids are supposed to stay here but the parents have a hotel but the dog will stay with us. Wheee!! I'm also due for AF and feeling very premenstrual (which I know for sure since they did a blood pregnancy test before the xray in the ER last night and it was







). Should be an interesting week.







Maybe I can make some extra money by inviting Dr. Phil to come too and film the whole thing for a Dr. Phil Special on family dysfunction and the holidays.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, holiday drama and then some Kavita! My sympathies. I don't know if Dr. Phil would be interested though, because you are apparently sane, your DH seems like a nice fellow (also sane) and while I don't actually watch Dr. Phil (being bereft of cable tv) I get the impression that he likes family conflict when they're ALL crazy. Better TV, y'know?

I hope your ankle feels better soon.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry about the crazy family, Kavita. I hope your sister's kids are doing okay through all of this- I think kids generally *know* that something is wrong whether or not you tell them. Wishing you a peaceful, drama-free Thanksgiving. And I hope your ankle heals quickly.

I took my little superhero to the doctor yesterday, and she's 40" tall and 36 lbs. The scale is in the hallway off the waiting room, so we just helped ourselves while we waited. We did some immunizations at the appointment, and Neela did her strange dissociation thing. She did it with her last immunization, too, and also with craniosacral therapy. She zones and doesn't make eye contact for a short while, then quickly snaps out of it. The doctor was raving about how she was the only three year old she had ever given a shot to that didn't cry or at least tense her muscles. But I was a little freaked out by the limp child in my arms. Not to mention the delayed reaction. We were out of the office and on to the street when she started crying, "she put a needle in my arm!" Even last night before bed Neela said to me "I still can't believe that the doctor but a needle in my arm. She really scared me!". She *knew* she was going to be getting a shot, but somehow in the moment her reaction was to freeze.

And some more lovely explanations from Neela for why she doesn't want to do something:
"Rock stars don't have to hold their parents' hands in the parking lot"
"Princesses can't help out to make dinner. I'm wearing a princess dress, not a kitchen dress!"
"Superheroes don't go to bed and they don't need to sleep"


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

MelW: Crazy about the "zone out" thing. I've never heard anything like that. Maybe she just has really developed coping skills! And I love her little explanations.

Kavita: I sprained my ankle when I was pregnant with Ben, and, though the actual accident was much shorter than labor, the pain was a trillion times worse than birthing either of my babies. (and I didn't have pain-free births







). It was a blinding pain. I am so sorry that this happened to you, and I hope it heals quickly, but make sure to go easy on it for a long time. This is one of those injuries that can linger.







hope everything works out with your family.

Spughy: Hope you got outside today, at least. And, even if it is a waste of a nice day, a clean house is also a joy







: so congrats! I hear you about the over-flowing toy box issue. I did this about 6 mos ago (packed up a bunch of toys) He has only ever remembered 2 of them, so I think the rest can go. And it's already time to do it again!

As for Ben, quick story to share: it was "Scouting for Food" for the local Boy Scouts this weekend. We put out a bag of canned goods on the front porch for them, and Ben was fascinated with the idea of us just leaving a bag of food out there. Well, it was gone this morning, but he didn't notice. When we got home tonight, the phone book company had left a different plastic bag on the porch with phone books in it. I grabbed it to take it in, and Ben yelled, "No, Mommy. You have to leave it there, or else the little boys will be sad that they can't find their food!!"


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, thanks for the good wishes (and the impression, however false, that I'm sane, lol!)

It's good to hear that I'm not the only one who thought that the sprained ankle hurts worse than labor!! Of course, ibuprofen worked after some time, but there was a while there where I was lying in bed and just whimpering and whining for a bit. One good thing was that the ER experience was actually much, MUCH better than I was expecting. They triaged me immediately and then sent me to the waiting room for a couple of minutes, but I barely sat down and got settled in before they came and took me back for an exam and xrays. I waited a little longer pre-xrays because they did a lab and were waiting on results, but it was overall still pretty fast.

I also talked to my sister and we made up and talked things over. So things are good on that front, between us anyway. And I finally got hold of the other potential guests and it turns out they are not coming. Which at this point is just as well, actually. DH and I did do a bit of cleaning today, although I realize that it probably isn't such a spiffy idea because it made my foot swell a bunch more to be on it that much. So I may have to scale back plans a little bit. I was going to make homemade rolls, but at this point store bought are looking better and better. I may just have DH do the grocery shopping, too. Either that or maybe schlep around in one of those crazy motorized carts!!!!!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments on my little snail set, mamas! Fern, I did not use a pattern for the log, but rather read the pattern for the Woodins log and then made a small, very simple, one-layered version of it. And I cut this mushroom pattern (medium stem, small bell-shaped cap) into 2/3.

Kavita, I'm so sorry about your ankle! Sounds like a very unpleasant fall, too. But nice that the client is probably going to hire you!

Mel, I might be a little worried about a disassociative reaction, too, but in the scope of human reactions to high stress, it seems like a very normal one. What does she say when you ask her about it, like, where did you go, or what were you thinking about? It's possible that she naturally stumbled upon a kind of self-hypnosis that many of us spend years trying to access.

We're not traveling this Thanksgiving, and so are somewhat immune from the mixed blessing of family drama. I'm thankful for that much. I am counting the days until school gets out and trying to circumvent any and all likely stress-inducers between now and then.

Amy, I am planning on getting a humidifier, but just haven't yet. I have horrible memories of these monstrous, plastic, humming, gurgling things from my childhood; I'm sure they're far smaller and cuter now, but I'm going to try to borrow rather than buy one. Meanwhile, we're doing my grandmother's old-school humidifying trick of putting a big bowl of warm water at the bedside. (She had hers on the radiator by the bedside, though, which I think had much to do with its success.)

Speaking of, coughing child in the next room... catch you mamas later!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's my PSA for the day - do not put a bowl of hot water into your child's room while they're asleep! I was burned terribly when I was a child - my mother put a bowl of just boiled water with vick's vapor rub dissolved in it in the floor of my bedroom after I'd gone to sleep one night when I had a cold. After she left the room, I woke up and stepped in it, and even though I was wearing footie pajamas, my foot still had 2nd and 3rd degree burns all over it. My foot is still pretty scarred. And my mom still cries if anyone mentions it, she's never been able to let go of the guilt.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Jamie- congratulations on another Nov. baby! I really enjoyed the birth story and pics! I hope you're all doing ok.

Emily- welcome! Our boys share the same birthday!

Kristina- good to hear from you! I love the pics of the kids- David is so sweet.

Amy- hooray about your boy! I always knew you'd have a boy. So I can't say I'm surprised!

Fern- I'm glad Timothy is nearby and that will ease the situation for you somewhat.

Gunter- I always enjoy reading about your births. I'm so glad to read about the wonderful support given to the mom in the hospital.

As for us, today is our first day of homeschooling. I can't believe I'm saying that. School was so stressful, that even though hs'ing seems hugely overwhelming, I'm hoping that in the long run it'll be better for our family. I am NOT a teacher, so I'm trying to figure out how to be one. After one full day of doing constant activities with the kids, I am drained!!!

So much for launching my pp doula career- now I'm home with 2 kids every day when I thought I'd be totally free w/ Ethan in kindergarten!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Awaken, good luck with the homeschooling adventure!

Talk of humidifiers always cracks me up as a wet-coaster. It's hard for me to relate to wanting to add moisture to my home! We have a huge dehumidifier that we use to keep down moisture and reduce mildew, and last winter we would get up to four litres out of the air daily. Our current home is new and well-insulated, so we haven't been using it so far.

I hope Woody is feeling better soon, HoneyTree.

Fern, I have to admit that your situation with Timothy sounds kind of ideal to me right about now. Has anyone ever read Ariel Gore's essay about wanting joint custody, minus the divorce? I told my husband that I would love to separate, share custody, and date each other. (I don't mean to make light of any divorced or separated mama's situations. I know that this isn't the reality of your lives)


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Just popping in to wish you all (in the US, at least) a wonderful Thanksgiving week!!! Thinking of you and hoping you are all well.

I have a huge week ahead; we leave town Wednesday for NC and TN, first to see my audiologist, then to do my play in Winston (and will hopefully be meeting Q of C and Gunter!!!). So much to do til then, but it's all good.

Can't wait to check in after the trip again.

Continuing wishes of Happy Birthdays to our babies turned big kids!


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
After she left the room, I woke up and stepped in it, and even though I was wearing footie pajamas, my foot still had 2nd and 3rd degree burns all over it.

Wow...thanks for sharing...sounds awful! Even though I know it was years ago, my heart still goes out to you and to your mom!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
We have a huge dehumidifier that we use to keep down moisture and reduce mildew, and last winter we would get up to four litres out of the air daily.

I can't believe that you got that much water out!!!

Awaken! So cool that our kids are the exact same age! Ben was born at 8:22 a.m. When did you deliver? And good luck with the homeschooling. Ben is my oldest, so we haven't made that decision yet, but I think that it must be such a difficult "job" sometimes!

We have Ben's 3-yr doctor visit tomorrow. Just a well-kid visit. But I will be interested to get his official height and weight.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 

Fern, I have to admit that your situation with Timothy sounds kind of ideal to me right about now. Has anyone ever read Ariel Gore's essay about wanting joint custody, minus the divorce? I told my husband that I would love to separate, share custody, and date each other. (I don't mean to make light of any divorced or separated mama's situations. I know that this isn't the reality of your lives)

that's pretty much what we are doing and its really good..mostly. we still get into arguments, but its not the same now.. we have space and separate lives, but we still have all of the good stuff.. im happy.

but why you? is everything okay? i mean i wish we could live together, but we just don't get on when we do..









anyways, sarah, nope we are headed home tomorrow.. it was a rush visit. next time though! i would love to come see you in victoria.

honey, thanks for the pattern!







:..and i kind of sort of thought you had used the woodins pattern.. ive been eyiong it myself!

i cant stay long. we are heqaded home tomorow after a crazy visit here.. so much drama.. but ill fill you all in and read up on everyones stuff this coming week.

love!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mentioning absent fathers, Alex didn't get a birthday card from his dad yesterday







: I never get jealous of other people's partners, but I am so envious of some people's ex's.

Safe journey, Fern









Mel, I've been thinking about this and both my older boys go visiting sometimes: no idea where, but at times of high stress they aren't in their own heads. Both of them are high-intensity too, though in very different ways- Alex was verbal and imaginative, Isaac was in constant motion, thinking laterally and problem-solving. I say don't worry yet. By comparison, Skye and River seem a walk in the park and just reassuringly straightforward.
I have a stonkingly bad cold, and should be cleaning the house and baking ready for Skye's party







: Instead, I want to curl into a ball and go to sleep. I rang round all the kids adventure places at 9am this morning to see if anyone could fit in a birthday party there at this short notice, but no luck


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm amazed but not really concerned about Neela's "dissociation", since she seems very calm with it, and remembers everything that happens during. It's not as if she's fainted or can't recall what happened while she was "away", it's more like a very, very deep relaxation that she can access at stressful times. She first did it during craniosacral therapy, and the practitioner was able to talk about it as a pretty typical reaction/relaxation. Since then she has accessed it a couple of times. Interestingly always when she's getting a care from some kind of medical practitioner, and in my presence.

And I totally didn't mean to give the impression that things were not going well with my husband. We both get frustrated by Neela's intensity, and in some ways she seems to be easier to deal with when we're one-on-one with her. He's been doing a lot of work from home this past week; I've been doing a lot of "try to keep Neela from driving dad crazy while he works" work at home, and we both have moments of thinking it would be easier if we had the "free" time and the extra space that joint custody provided! Plus the fact that dating each other would be refreshingly fun.

barcelona, enjoy your trip.

And happy birthday to Alex, Helen. Good luck with your party preparations for Skye, and wishing you fast healing from your cold.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Mamas. I've been reading along but have been so tired lately (not to mention dealing with this crappy computer that hates MDC) that I haven't been posting much.

Fern, I'm glad to hear that your living arrangement with Timothy is working out. I've never yearned for dating + joint custody but I sure have wished for a second wife sometimes!!









Jamie, I was thinking of you last night while cooking dinner (random!) and hoping Chloah is having an easier time with the adjustment.

Helen, happy birthday to Alex! Good luck with the party prep for Skye, and I hope your sickies go away!

Mary, ditto the good luck on the homeschooling!

Kavita, good lord, girl! Speedy recovery to you, and hope your T-giving is peaceful and fun. (PS: I got your voicemail today and will call you either tonight or tomorrow; we're gearing up to head out tomorrow afternoon to Arkansas - Jason's aunt.)

I think y'all had asked about baby names earlier and I can't remember what I posted. Basically, we haven't decided and it's driving me crazy! We've been talking about Nathan and William lately. I really love the *name* William, but it's my ex-husband's name, so I'm not sure if I want the child of my husband to be named after my ex!







Nathan...I like, but I'm just not sure if it's "the one." Ya know?

I really really liked Soren, but Jason vetoed it.







Today I found the name Nolan (or Nolen) and I am really liking it. It means "noble," which has significance with this babe (don't ask). Jason said he didn't immediately dislike it, so I guess it's up for consideration. For the middle name, we're leaning towards Charles, in honor of my dad.

Oh and in other news, our fricking dryer stopped working today! Amish, I'm telling y'all.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I had written a big long post with lots of personals yesterday, then Ella whacked the keyboard and zapped it!!!! Grrrrr.







: She can be so infuriating sometimes.

Anyway, I'm thinking about you all and hoping that all US folks have a good Thanksgiving.

I'm doing okay--I took some ibuprofen this a.m. because my foot and ankle were hurting a bit and it helped enough that I was able to keep up with Ella, make homemade rolls (from fellow Nov 05 mama snugglebutter's recipe) and go to the store and pick up my turkey. Next stop: the pie dough!

I'll post again soon, just popping in briefly.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Three years ago today, I was finally on my way out of the month of beautiful birth stories!







: (aka prodromal hell.) She's still asleep at the moment (it's 8am) and I'm taking a break from the cleaning. I think everything's going to be OK though...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i liked this article in the guardian. it is glamourous, but i like how they think about family + love. fern, good that you've come up with a situation that works for you.

*


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Mel, Fern, I can totally relate to the desire for an intimate relationship that provides a little more space. There was a thread a while ago in the "Parents as Partners" forum on "distance marriages," and the MDC crowd was pretty split, and not uniformly kind about the arrangement even for other couples, surprisingly. (I still, after so many years of being proven otherwise, assume a general attitude of tolerance and liberality among NFL-leaning parents...







) Anyway, I for one think that it would be great if my beloved lived next door, and if he had the dogs! Our styles of keeping house and managing finances are very different, and those are really our only two sources of disagreement.

Flapjack, I'm so sorry for Alex. My own dad took a parenting hiatus for a whole year when my sister and I were 8 and 12; he sauntered back into our life with a new wife who didn't like children. It sucked. But, like you are, my mother was fabulous at helping us talk through these things and reach our own conclusions, to remain whole even when really, really hurt.

Kavita, I can't believe you're still up and shopping and baking with a bum ankle! What kind of pies are you planning? My iron's a little low at the moment, so I'm going to try a Shoo Fly Pie.

Amy, I really like Soren.

We're still down with the cough. You know, we've been to the ped twice, and he doesn't think it's Pertussis, but I listened to a recording of a whooping cough, and that's exactly what Woody's cough sounds like. I feel glad that we have five days off together, whatever it is. I have a thread asking for suggestions for natural cough care in the Health and Healing forum, if anyone has the time or ideas to share...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

there are most definitely homeopathics for pertussis/horrible coughs, but you'll want to choose the one most appropriate. poor little one!

hmm, separate households does sound nice sometimes, but i suspect i would just end up managing the housework + finances for both somehow







people definitely need to find what works for their family, rather than for everyone else!!

my 3 year old is being so grown up, she went off to class again today and wanted it to be much longer, and was totally content with her daddy and big sister while i took two long, wonderful days of classes







:

*


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Theresa, I get good results helping Isaac through chesty stuff with a massage with a cosmic dreamcatcher: though you could obviously blend the e.o's yourself.
Birthday was great, party was great, she's currently refusing to go to sleep unless she can take her bicycle to bed with her







: Pictures will be forthcoming at some point, I promise.
Amy, for me Soren = Soren Lorenson







: I LOVE Nolan, though.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Blooming heck. My ex just texted Alex with an apology: apparently he's going to ring on Sunday.








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Helen:







. A text apology for missing his birthday???!!! WTF??? Where does this a**hole get off calling himself a father??!!! My heart hurts for you and for Alex!

But I do agree with HoneyTree...you are an amazing mother and gift to Alex...so that counts for a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll type the whole thing up tomorrow, if I can get Alex's phone off him- basically it's an explanation and an apology for the last three months. I did email him last night when I saw the birthday card that he'd sent Alex: it was one of those joky ones, "boys of 10 are really cool, boys of 10 don't care for school...." and I took one look at it and went ballistic after the parents evening the week before. So I told him clearly that Alex was going through hell on earth at school with bullying, that his teacher was concerned that Alex was unhappy and that in discussions with the head, both kids had told her that they missed their dad and wanted to see/talk to him again, gave him HER name and telephone number and the boys new email addresses and Alex's brand new mobile phone number.







: He obviously took the hint.
If he doesn't ring on Sunday I'm breaking into one of the local RAF bases, stealing some good guns and driving up there to sort him out, and I MEAN it.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

:







HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARCELONA!!!!







:









I love you so much, girl, and hope you are having a fantastic trip to NC! May this be your most blessed year yet!!







:

Oh Helen.







I can't imagine how heart-breaking it must be for you to see him go through that. I'm so sorry for Alex's strife right now.

And a happy Thanksgiving to all of the Americans!! I'm sitting at Jason's aunt Cindy's house right now watching her and Brynn make a pumpkin pie.







We got here last night and it feels like we're at a really nice hotel, so it's like a *real* vacay. We also told his family last night that the baby is a boy, and passed around the ultrasound pics, so that was a fun moment.







My MIL is staying a hotel but we'll still be spending a lot of time with her over the next few days so I'm trying to just be on an even keel and not EXPECT her to be a freak. Ya know? I'm hoping not to have any scenes.

HoneyTree, darn that cough! I hope you can find a good remedy soon.

OH, and I had one other baby boy thing to share. Ever since I became pregnant, I've been strongly feeling deep yellows and oranges around this baby. I kind of thought at first that meant it was a girl, but then I totally made the connection the colors and warmth and light of the sun representing our _son_!! Since we found out for sure last week, I've been thinking of making a special sun quilt for this baby, especially since we're now planning a homebirth. So I was looking online to get some inspiration for a quilt, and I found this one, which I **love**! It's also extra symbolic because of our Birthing from Within class, which emphasizes how pregnancy/childbirth is like a labrynth. So, I emailed our very own resident quilt artist, QoC, and she's agreed to make this quilt for me!! I can't wait to have one of my own for this babe, and it will be even more special because it was made by Jen!.







:

OK - happy day everyone!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Piccies are on the blog







Oh, and Alex deleted the message from his dad: symbolic? Thanks for the hugs- right now I don't feel like empathising with the boys because whilst i was making them a snack they started making water bombs and they drenched one of Skye's birthday presents







: but yeah, normally it's pretty emotionally demanding.

Amy, I love the quilt, I really do. It's gorgeous, and he's going to be a gorgeous baby.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! And Happy Thursday, Spughy and Fern!!!!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome, Emily!

Happy birthday, Barcelona!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
What are the rest of ya'll doing with your little one's hair nowdays?

Cute pic of the kids








Here is what we do most often with Keagan's hair - complete with his "ham it up" face









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Well, Mel, can you argue with that?







Rowan is often a superhero too - it's the only way she wears her lovely purple scarf I knitted her - as a cape. She is going for her annual checkup in a week or so - and.... *I am getting my IUD OUT at the same time*.









I noticed that








And your superhero kids crack me up!

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating today.







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I got all my prep work done last night so now I'm just sitting around waiting until it's time to put the turkey in the oven. I don't want to start it too early because I'm not stuffing it, it could get done in like 2 hours. I made some awesomely unhealthy things, like fruit cocktail + jell-o flavored cool whip. Yum.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I had a great day with the parent-infant drop-in group that I facilitate where they talked honestly about what is *hard* about motherhood and ways to support each other as mothers. Complete with passing tissues around and lots of hugs







:

I'm working all weekend, and Matt and Neela are going to visit his family for a couple of days. I've been away from her for one night in her whole life, so a weekend away is a big adventure!

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our American friends! Wishing you joy, good food, and minimal family drama









I'll be celebrating buy nothing day tomorrow, as usual. Not too hard to do this year, since I'm going to be working then coming home to knit and maybe watch a video in my quiet house


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Darnit, Buy Nothing day ALWAYS falls on my grocery day. Argh.

Does it still count if I *only* buy groceries, and *only* from vegetable stands and small farm markets? Because I really believe strongly in Buy Nothing Day (I actually have many little buy nothing days) but I cannot shift grocery day without causing much familial upheaval.

I hope all the American thanksgivings are going smoothly and, if there is drama, it is the sort that makes a really funny story later on.

Happy Birthday Hillary!!!

Helen,







to Alex. And you. And Skye is such a lovely looking child, that is a wonderful photo of her on your blog.

Not much new here, Rowan had a stuffy nose the last couple of days - enough to keep her home from playgroup - but she seems fine now. I had a bit of an exciting afternoon... my downstairs neighbour was called to pick up her husband from surgery 5 minutes after she got her little girl down for a long-overdue nap, so she brought her baby monitor upstairs for me... Rowan was asleep at the time, so I just hoped they didn't both wake up at once. About 1/2 hour later I heard little A. making noise so I went downstairs to check on her and the door was locked!!!! I just about had a heart attack. I raced upstairs and called my neighbour's cell and she had a minor freak-out then remembered that they have a spare key outside their door - and *I* remembered that I actually knew exactly where it was. In the meantime, baby A. had gone peacefully back to sleep. She woke up some time later, then Rowan woke up 20 minutes after, and it was all no problem. But oh, the way my heart just dropped into my shoes when that door handle didn't turn...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Spughy, baby???????????????????







: I think that you should feed your kid, and I'm glad that your exciting afternoon wasn't VERY exciting after all...

Mel







We have those days at Bumps and Babes as well. Have a wonderful weekend! I'm sorry I forgot you were back in Canada







:


----------



## loveandmore (Oct 24, 2008)

you all can probably see the speeches on cnn.com as i watched them live there last night.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah, Spughy, it took Susannah's post for me to realize you said you're getting your IUD *out* - I read it as you were getting one in!







: So that is super exciting!!







My BFF also got her IUD out recently and they are also trying for their next babe, which is SOOOO exciting for me!







: She's the friend who has a little boy 13 days younger than Brynn.

We had a nice day yesterday - no drama (yay!) and beautiful weather. Oh, but Jason's aunt kind of shocked the hell out of us by telling Jason that she has 60 acres of agricultural and wooded land here in the Fayetteville AR area that she wants to leave to Jason when she dies; she has no children and has always been really close to Jason! So she said that if we want to move down here and build on the land (before she dies), we are welcome to do that anytime we want. We took a walk after she told us about it and talked about whether that would be an option, and even though I never would have imagined moving to Arkansas....it's almost too good to pass up (assuming we could get jobs here). So that's kind of an interesting twist on the "where the hell are we going to settle down" issue!

I don't know what we're doing today but possibly going to this wildlife safari thing that Jason visited when he was a little boy and loved. Happy black Friday and Buy Nothing day to everyone!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey, mamas.

We're having an unexpected family day. Joshua went to work this morning only to find the whole building locked. Rather than push the issue, he just turned around and came home







. So, he and Woody are playing soccer in the backyard and I'm planning a little paddling excursion for later on.

A friend of Joshua loaned us the DVD set of the _Firefly_ series. I don't watch much TV, but I totally get sucked into good series from time to time; this habit becomes a deadly time sucker when you have all the episodes at your fingertips!! But then, I'm getting a lot of knitting done. And then again, I'm going to bed an hour and a half later than I ought to be...

Amy, love the quilt. We thought for a while that we might call Woody "Sunny" (his full first name being Wood*son*), but then Woody just seemed to fit him better. Still, I think the imagery is beautiful.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Theresa, I LOOOOVE Firefly - I too have the whole series on DVD, I often watch one of my fave episodes (like "Our Mrs. Reynolds") while I'm folding laundry or something when Rowan's sleeping. It is such an awesome series, and while it's sad it got cancelled, it's good because there's a pretty hard limit on how MUCH time it can waste for you.

Just to clarify, y'all - we are NOT trying for another baby at this point, but we are not not trying. Like, DH is not making a point of coming home for lunch on certain days, if you get my drift, but if circumstances find us at home and Rowan somewhere else or asleep and the mood hits, we're not saying "ooo, is it a bad time?"

Amy, that is so exciting about the property! Wow.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Spughy, romance is good. Laidback is good. Trying to make a baby is bad, bad, bad, bad, bad: if we ever decide to have another one, I'm going to buy a bumper pack of condoms, poke holes in them all and use them every day. There wasn't a whole load of romance for us in 2007, what with the miscarriages and pregnancies and lack of pregnancies. Never again, thank god!

Amy, that wasn't Susannah







: It was me, and I feel a bit invisible cos nobody said Happy Birthday to Skye







: I know I have so much drama going on with Alex and Isaac's dad that it's hardly noticeable, but my only daughter just turned 3 and she's wonderful and I'm an attention-grabbing cow like that. Mentioning Susannah, has anybody else noticed that she's a mod now?








: Ngaio!!! (if Fern is reading, which she probably isn't.)


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Darnit, Buy Nothing day ALWAYS falls on my grocery day. Argh.

Does it still count if I *only* buy groceries, and *only* from vegetable stands and small farm markets? Because I really believe strongly in Buy Nothing Day (I actually have many little buy nothing days) but I cannot shift grocery day without causing much familial upheaval.

Yup, it completely counts. Food is an entirely different thing than *stuff*.

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
We had a nice day yesterday - no drama (yay!) and beautiful weather. Oh, but Jason's aunt kind of shocked the hell out of us by telling Jason that she has 60 acres of agricultural and wooded land here in the Fayetteville AR area that she wants to leave to Jason when she dies; she has no children and has always been really close to Jason! So she said that if we want to move down here and build on the land (before she dies), we are welcome to do that anytime we want. We took a walk after she told us about it and talked about whether that would be an option, and even though I never would have imagined moving to Arkansas....it's almost too good to pass up (assuming we could get jobs here). So that's kind of an interesting twist on the "where the hell are we going to settle down" issue!

How awesome! 60 acres - I can't even imagine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Amy, that wasn't Susannah







: It was me, and I feel a bit invisible cos nobody said Happy Birthday to Skye







: I know I have so much drama going on with Alex and Isaac's dad that it's hardly noticeable, but my only daughter just turned 3 and she's wonderful and I'm an attention-grabbing cow like that.









Helen invisible isn't a good feeling (although I do have to wonder now if your "DISO invisibility coat" worked)







: Skye and Happy belated birthing day, Helen. You are wonderful and I am so glad you are a part of our group here







:








: Ngaio!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

aw, happy birthday skye! we're sadly quite far from you, down in london, but one day when we are really settled we should plan something on our way up to b'ham!

and happy birthday ngaio! perhaps we'll get to see you if you're still in town when we come back to vancouver for january! perhaps knitting somewhere warm







:

x


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Happy birthday to Skye and Ngaio and anyone else I missed in the past few days! Hope you all had lovely days.

Emily- time of birth on the 18th was 12 noon! It was a great day to have a baby, huh?

Amy- the quilt is beautiful, and truly even more so when made by someone with a personal connection, who you know made it with love.

Well let me whine for a minute and then I'll be done- TG was really not good. It's such a family holiday and we have no family to speak of. Neither of our families mentioned it to us, asked what we were doing, called, emailed, or even expressed any desire to talk to the grandkids. I got a spam email-hoax-forward from my dad and that's it. Usually we will get together with neighbors who are also home, but this year they all went to be with their families.

Just celebrating with our little family and making memories and having a warm day together hanging out would be great and satisfying for me. But even that didn't happen. I even tried to make it all about helping and giving to others and none of the volunteering opportunities worked out. All week I tried to read stories about TG with the kids and do crafts, but they really weren't interested.

So I cooked for hours, and we're veg. so no turkey, dh isn't that into food in general, and after putting the whole spread out on the table, Ezra said "it's gross, throw it in the trash" and Ethan said "Eww, I'm going to go eat my chicken". So we ate, the kids fought the whole day and throughout the meal, and I turned around and cleaned up the entire kitchen, put all that food away, and I'll be eating mashed potatoes and stuffing leftovers by myself all week.







I really am trying to make nice holiday memories for my kids that I didn't have growing up- and by "nice" I mean non-commercial, just enjoying being together and a good meal, and even that isn't happening







:

anyway, sorry to be a downer; hope you all are having a great extended weekend.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Just to clarify, y'all - we are NOT trying for another baby at this point, but we are not not trying...we're not saying "ooo, is it a bad time?"

Yep. That's how this one happened! I'm glad for you that you and Sterling are on the same page about it--that part, the taking equal responsibility for "come what may," as y'all might recall, took a bit of back-and-forth between Joshua and I.

And Sarah, I had to laugh--dh and I are trying to watch the episodes together, but I got ahead of him, so last night I just watched "Our Mrs. Reynolds" for the second time. Have you seen the movie? Is it any good?

Amy, I have heard and read only the best things about Fayetteville, and I, too, would not previously have considered Arkansas to be an option!! But I think they just made some top 10 list for quality of living and also have a nice food co-op.

Helen and others, I don't think I've made but one or two blanket birthday wishes in this month, and I am so sorry if it has appeared as a slight! *Happiest, Cheeriest, Most Squealingly Joyous Birthdays* to our November mamas and babies!

ETA: Mary, you and I cross-posted. I am so sorry about your Thanksgiving. It's so hard when you have to recreate or invent traditions AND it seems like you're the only one to whom it really matters (at least at the time).


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Aw, Helen, I'm sorry! I was too busy complimenting her lovely picture (and darling haircut, I don't know what Steve was on about) and I forgot all about the "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!" part. Moo away, attention-grabbing cow, we love you.







for you and a biiiiig







: to Skye!

Theresa - the movie IS good. Explains a lot about the Reavers, quite spooky in parts, but it feels more like an extended episode than a movie, except for the end... and make sure you have tissue on hand.

Mary, that's a bummer about your thanksgiving.







It's horrid to do all that work and not have it appreciated.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy, happy birthday to Skye and Ngaio. I remember how HARD we were all working to send labour vibes to both of you at the end of November







:







:

Mary, sorry TG was so un-fun. We have a new thing at our house called the "yucky plate" that comes to dinner every night. I don't care and don't want to hear that the food I lovingly prepare is "yucky", so Neela is asked to just quietly put things she doesn't want to eat on the plate. She doesn't do it quietly, but it's better than throwing it across the table. This month everything is yucky: food, clothes, books, toys, or anything that isn't *her* idea.

Spughy, I just realised that today is the american buy nothing day, and tomorrow is the international day. I goofed and have plans to go out tomorrow evening, so I did celebrate today. But I agree with artparent that ethically purchased food for your family doesn't count







Enjoy the "not avoiding"







I know this is nosy, but I assume this means that your sex life is back in action? (Please ignore my obnoxious questioning if it's too offensive).


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Mel, that would be a correct assumption







Has been for a while, actually - infrequent, perhaps, what with the working, the kid, the dog - but at least all the bits function now.

Anyway, does that mean I have to avoid buying stuff tomorrow, too? Not that I absolutely neeeeeed anything, but my favourite pair of tights bit the dust yesterday so I think I can get new ones. (In my world, tights are like underwear, and I don't have to buy them used.) But I rather doubt I will get out shopping anyway.

Happy Birthday Ngaio!!!!

I had a good hair day so I updated my profile on facebook. THAT is how not exciting my day has been.







But I am excited about the soup I am making myself for dinner - leek, celeriac and apple soup with thyme.







: Finished with some cream. mmmmm.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
But I am excited about the soup I am making myself for dinner - leek, celeriac and apple soup with thyme.







: Finished with some cream. mmmmm.









: I made some GF pumpkin muffins. Wanna meet up somewhere in WA to share?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Mary







We had some Xmases like that when the boys were smaller- frankly, it WILL pay off. They will grow, and they will remember that year on some level, and it WILL get better.

Thankyou for pandering to my attention-seeking vibes, I feel much better.







: Theresa









I have Firefly on my xmas list- I haven't seen any of it yet, but it's Whedon, isn't it?

Spughy, used tights would be gross, and cold legs would probably interfere with the goal of populating the planet. The soup sounds delicious though.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Hey mamas! Sorry that I have been MIA...we've all had a cold, several places to be for Thanksgiving, and now my in-laws are in town. So I just have a sec.

Just wanted to say, I'm trying to keep up with reading, and wanted to throw in my 2 cents that I also LOVE Firefly! My DH got me on to it, and we watched all the episodes all together in a big rush, and then it was so hard when it was just over...no satisfying, multi-season end. But the movie was a nice thing to add on to the end to stretch out the enjoyment!

Happy Birthday to SKYE!!!! I LOVE the pics of her and Alex, such beauties!!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Spughy, used tights would be gross, and *cold legs would probably interfere with the goal of populating the planet.* The soup sounds delicious though.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I was thinking the opposite, actually - if my legs are cold I'm far more likely to get snuggly with DH.







But no, I have my heart set on a pair of argyle tights, and find them I will!

It's raining today and Rowan and I were going to meet our friends out at a lake where the kids can run and run and run and the dog can do massive leaping dives into the water. I hope that in an hour it isn't raining *harder* and we still can go. Of course, Rowan will have to get her cute squishy little butt out of bed first.

ETA: Susannah, I'm sure Rowan would like the GF pumpkin muffins, but I'm off ALL starches past root veg at the moment, and sugar. I am pretty sure no muffin exists in the world that I could eat. But it's a lovely idea







And the soup WAS delicious, I highly recommend that combination.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, ya'll are chatty! It took me awhile to catch up from the last couple of days. We had two very lovely Thanksgiving meals - one with DH's family and one with mine. It was all wonderful except for hitting a deer on the way home from DH's family meal. We're all okay and the car is hardly damaged, but it was still very sad (the deer did not make it). Luckily the kids slept through it!

Tomorrow we're going to a local tree farm to cut our Christmas tree and then decorating it and the house. I'm so excited! We have a log cabin and it just looks sooooo beautiful decorated for Christmas! I'm spending today cleaning up from hosting the meal here yesterday, but really its not too bad.

DH and I just re-watched Serenity last night! We've always loved Firefly... I'm trying to figure out if Killian is ready to watch it yet.







The show is not nearly as dark as the movie, imo.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Just saying hi.

Things are okay here. Of course as soon as I typed that my room was invaded by a horde of family members and now I can't really post!! Well, hopefully I will be able to get back on the computer sometime soon . . . here things are going okay. Part good, part bad, but very stressful. Also I started the crampy hemmorag-y yucky part of my period just moments ago and so I am not a very happy camper. That plus my mom have the potential to send me over the edge. And for reasons I can't go into now I may drive part or all of the way back to MI with my sister tomorrow, so we'll see how that pans out.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
ETA: Susannah, I'm sure Rowan would like the GF pumpkin muffins, but I'm off ALL starches past root veg at the moment, and sugar. I am pretty sure no muffin exists in the world that I could eat. But it's a lovely idea







And the soup WAS delicious, I highly recommend that combination.

Wow. I don't think I'd have any idea what to eat. I was a bit lost in the first week when we went GF
















Kavita, I am thinking of you.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, I have no problem finding things to eat! Today I had bacon, eggs and homegrown tomatoes all fried in a pan together, then my leek and celeriac soup for lunch with a slice of cheese and a little smoked salmon, then I had a spoonful of hazelnut butter as a pre-dinner snack, and cabbage, salad and moose ribs for dinner. Not exactly lacking in variety! But I've found that ditching sugar and starch makes you need far less food overall, which is a bonus, and it makes it possible to do 100% local. I don't think I've eaten a single thing in the past few weeks that wasn't grown in my immediate area. Oh no wait, I bought those import strawberries for Rowan's b-day and ate some. Nevermind.

Rowan and I had the most lovely evening making pies. She is a fantastic little helper, making sure each piece of apple got exposed to the acidulated water, then spooning the mincemeat into the bottom of each pie, cleaning up my pastry bits, and generally being just nice baking company. (The pies are for my MIL, her neighbour gave her a bunch of lovely Bramley apples and MIL doesn't bake, so I offered to pie-ify them for her.)

Kavita, I hope you are sane at the end of the holidays.









QofC, it's amazing what kids will sleep through isn't it? Rowan sleeps through people coming to our door, which involves our SUPER-LOUD doorbell followed by the dog barking her head off, slamming through the french doors to our living room, thumping down the stairs and sticking her head out the cat door in order to bark louder at whoever is there. It ought to be enough to wake the dead, but not Rowan.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Kavita.

Spughy, I admire your restraint. Seriously, I have no idea how you can make an entire batch of pies for other people and not want to eat them yourselves. Well done.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Tights are driving me crazy recently! I have one skirt and one dress that "aren't technically maternity but fit me really well right now", but don't own or even see any good tights for maternity (nylons, but not cotton tights). So I wear the skirt and dress anyways, but need frequent trips to the bathroom to hike up the crotch. Luckily I need frequent trips to the bathroom anyways









I just had two nights with Neela away, and was surprised by my lack of angst over it. I've been busy at work, then my sister made me dinner and we went to see "Rachel getting married" last night. It helps to know that she's having a good time with dad and her grandma, so she probably doesn't miss me too much, either. At the same time, I can't wait to hug her when I get home tonight







:


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

spughy, is that for candida, or you just feel good eating that way? i'm on a similar diet only i don't have any nuts either. i feel incredibly well and i am beginning to stop craving sugar now. my brain is freed up to think of other things, amazing









*


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Helen, I *want* to eat the pies, but I don't want the aftereffects (brain going crazy, obsessing about MORE sugar, how to get it, when to eat it, how to avoid sharing it, etc.) so it's pretty easy to not do it. I enjoy the smell, I enjoy the process of making it, but it's not truly a temptation anymore.

Mel, I know what you mean, although 2 nights would be tough! I've gone 24 hours without my little bunny and by the end of it I reeeeeally missed her.

artparent - the full rationale for my diet is here. I don't want to type it all again!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's interesting, sarah. i miss cbc! i'm doing this.

*


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
that's interesting, sarah. i miss cbc! i'm doing this.

*

Yup, pretty much the same thing - although I have no candida symptoms, apparently.







I just know I can't do starch and sugar.

ETA: you can get all the good cbc shows on podcasts or download here!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Spughy, you are rockrageous, girl. I so worship your culinary abilities!

We're back from Arkansas and it was actually a really very enjoyable trip. This is the first time I've spent an extended period with Jason's aunt, and I always thought she was rather . . . course. But she is actually SO loving, generous, and thoughtful. The 2 days with the MIL were totally uneventful and she even completely adhered to the wishlist I'd created for Brynn and didn't buy her *one* ridiculous piece of crap, which is a complete first! And Brynn scored an absolutely adorable "garden" themed play tent, which she is loving! I also got to see Melia, my BFF, who was randomly also in Arkansas this week visiting her grandparents. It couldn't have been better!

Now we're all totally exhausted but did take the initiative to unpack this afternoon, so I'm really relieved not to have 3 suitcases to dig through tomorrow morning. We almost always leave our unpacking for like the whole next week after we get home, so this was a nice change.

So Brynn's birthday is on Wednesday and we'll probably just do something really low-key. She'll have a birthday celebration at school, and then her actual party is next Saturday with just a small handful of friends at our house. Should be fun.









And happy birthday to the ones I missed while we were gone - Skye especially!







So it's just Brynn, Winter, and Noah Sage left, yes?


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Wow! I am so fascinated by the no sugar no starch diets! It sounds like it really is working well! My good friend went on a candida diet and he felt GREAT! Though I never knew anyone else who did that diet or a similar diet. I might have to look into it a little more. And, Spughy, I am so amazed by your local eating. I'm sure I "could", I just wish I could motivate myself and get it done.

Amy, Ben got a tent for his birthday, too, and he has also been loving it!!

Queen of Cups: the deer incident sounds awful!

baby crying...back later!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

emily- glad to see you are with us in the NOV DDC! I like sharing two DDCs with you and helen!

amy- yay for a little brother! are you sharing names, yet? have you settled on a doula...or are you still mourning that i won't get to be yours? b/c i am certainly wishing we lived closer together. but i have been wishing that for years...

happy birthday, skye and ngaio!!!

awaken- next year, come to NC! we do thanksVEGANing with our best friends (who have 5 kids). it's an awesome spread of yummy veg food and kids playing like crazy while parents laugh a lot. we don't do tofurkey but do have a few celebration roasts. very tasty.

happy birthday, woody!!! yay for you to get a break and a birthday soon. and, another birth day soon after that! i will be 31 in january, thus ending my 'golden year'...which really hasn't been all that golden, honestly.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
So it's just Brynn, Winter, and Noah Sage left, yes?

Brynn's is Wednesday, Winter's is Friday and Noah's is Sunday, if my memory serves correctly. We all deserve extra cake for being November moms with December-born babies.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey, mamas.

Well, this long weekend is over, and I can't say I'm so sad about it. Dh and I weren't getting on well for a good deal of the time, and most of our celebrating--Thanksgiving and Woody's birthday on Saturday--were a little off because of that, Woody being sick, and just an overall feeling of weariness in our family. I'm really, really looking forward to December 20, which, in addition to being my 31st birthday







is the first day of my winter break, back from which I am making no definite plans to return. Naps and nesting are all I'm saying I'm going to be doing between that day and the birth.

We did do a little bit at the house for Woody's birthday--a morning playing baseball at the park with his new glove, a lunch out at his favorite restaurant, and an afternoon at a local living history museum where he got to shoot a straw-stuffed sack painted like a turkey with a long bow a good foot taller than he, and vanilla cupcakes with orange-cocoa icing and little pewter candle holders that were mine when I was wee. At my school, we're celebrating all the November and December birthdays together this Friday, so I'm hoping that will make up for the little less revelry than there might have been with just us.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Good 4:00am to y'all. Insomnia again!

HoneyTree, sorry to hear about the blahs, but I hope you had some moments of serenity on Woody's birthday despite it all. I still get emotional on Brynn's birthday thinking about just how far I've come as a mom and how much she's grown.









DiD - Not to mention for being pregnant! 

Gunter - Yes, I do have a great doula, but AM still mourning that you won't be here. For reals, I would SOOOO love it if we were closer and you could be here for baby boy's birth! That's one thing that sucks about making good friends online is that they are usually so far away that you never get to see them. I'm still so sad that I'm going to miss Hillary's play tomorrow night!

I'm not keeping baby names secret (from y'all, at least) but we just haven't settled on anything. I'll find a name that I really like for a few days but nothing has totally "stuck" for me or Jason. I'm actually LOVING the name Adam right now, but I don't know if Jason is totally on board. We have also talked about Nolen and Nathan here lately. I don't know. This child might not be named til he's born!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Good 4:00am to y'all. Insomnia again!










I get really bad pregnancy insomnia too. It's 1am here and everyone is in bed except me.

Oh yeah!







: It's my 1 year wedding anniversary!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy Anniversary, DiD!!

Hey y'all, is there a good place to buy kids' clothes and shoes at one place online? I've checked Land's End, Baby Gap, and one other place but I'm not finding a lot of selection for shoes. Maybe just Amazon?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy anniversary, DiD!

Amy, sorry, I have no idea. We're wedded to our local (expensive) shoe shop because two of mine have wide feet and the third has very narrow.

Theresa, that sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Oh, I have no problem finding things to eat!

I would be lost







Sometimes I think starch is my best food friend. And right now I am finally happy with my weight, I don't want to potentially mess with it. For years I had weight issues and now I am okay (until someone makes a comment about how they hate me for my weight














I was pretty worried when Keagan and I went GF, but it didn't affect me that way thankfully. I for sure admire you for making that choice and doing it. The sugar thing I'd like to do, but feel like it would be really hard since DP eats sugary things all the time. How do you deal with that? I think you must have an iron will









Amy - I'm so glad your trip went well.

DiD - Happy anniversary!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i second the awesomeness of eating local. we do a lot of it but not 100%. and, there is no way that i could eat moose...wow!

i am so stoked about meeting up with barcelona and queen of cups tomorrow!!! DH is only working a half day so we can make the 90 minute drive out to winston salem. so excited.

did we start a new thread yet?


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Ha! Funny you should ask, my dear... I was starting one the moment you posted







.

New thread


----------

